# Bailee's Buns in 2011



## Yield (Jan 2, 2011)

[align=center]





 *Bailee's Buns Blog 2011*

Hello everyone, I'm starting another blog for 2011 =]
Welcome to my blog, and I hope you stick around, cause I love talking to all of you!
Hopefully I'll post more eventful things this year... especially with the chance I might be getting another bunny =]

*Current bunnies:*

All of my bunnies now, and in the future, have names that start with S... It started with Solara, because of a character's name in a movie, then I named Sabriel cause I liked that name, and it's just progressed since then =]

*Name:* Solara
*DOB:* September 8, 2009
*Age:* 1 Year
*Gender:* Female
*Weight:* 5 lb
*Breed:* Agouti Mini-rex mix
*Bondmate:* Sabriel
*Personality:* A fiesty, and independent bunny, Solara prefers the company of her bondmate more than a human's comfort- even her mommy. Despite being so independent, she's a gentle rabbit who, if at all, takes things from your hand, takes them very gently. She must be chased down in order to be picked up, for she dislikes it, and runs from pets as well, yet, she's a very sweet girl, who appears to be very motherly. She resembles her mother a lot personality wise. Loves to show others affection, but dislikes when affection is shown towards her.
*Pictures:*























*Name:* Sabriel
*DOB:* September 25, 2009
*Age:* 1 Year
*Gender:* Male
*Weight:* 4 lb
*Breed:* Gray Dutch
*Bondmate:* Solara
*Personality:* A hyper, attention loving bunny, Sabriel loves to run to the edge of the cage when he sees his mommy coming. Yet, if Solara runs, he will run. He's a follower, tending to do what Solara tells him to, even though he always tries to get her to groom him and humps her to show "who's boss". Despite this, and the fact he HATES Silas, he's a very very sweet boy, who relishes the attention, and is nervous when picked up. He loves to be cuddled though, always tooth purring and closing his eyes when he is stroked, and always returns it with lots of kisses.
*Pictures:*























*Name:* Silas
*DOB:* June 8, 2008
*Age:* 2 Years
*Gender:* Male
*Weight:* 11 lb
*Breed:* Light Gray Flemish Giant
*Bondmate:* None yet.
*Personality:* A lazy, couch potato bunny, Silas loves to lounge. All day. Despite the attention he receives, he appears to be very sad, which is why I am looking into getting another bunny. He adores every type of affection, animal, human, you name it. Yet, human affection cannot replace bunny affection, it's like a human replacing human interaction with an animal. It works for a while, but it gets awfully lonely for certain people/animals. He's a social bunny with pretty much everyone, but prefers not to be picked up, but loves to be cuddled, and held closely. He likes to give lots of kisses and loves to be petted.
*Pictures:* 




















[/align][align=center]

*Other Pets:*


*Name:* Kiba
*DOB:* N/A
*Age:* 4 Years
*Gender:* Male
*Weight:* 50+ lb
*Breed:* Black and Tan Shiba Inu
*Bondmate:* Lady
*Personality:* A happy-go-lucky, typical Shiba Inu, Kiba loves his family. He's a big momma's boy (my mom) but is terrified of strangers and people he doesn't know, except for little kids. He's especially afraid of men. He's not only afraid of new people, he's afraid of new things. He's a lovey boy who learns fast, and he loves to lick a lot. He has these hyper moments ever night, and romps around like a spaz. True to the Shiba breed, he's very cat-like, cannot be trusted off the leash, and must be separated from my rabbits at all times.
*Pictures:*





*Name:* Lady
*DOB:* N/A
*Age:* 13 Years
*Gender:* Female
*Weight:* 50+ lb
*Breed:* Tan Pitbull/German Shepherd/Chow Chow
*Bondmate:* Kiba
*Personality:* A very sweet dog whom we've had since I was young, Lady has been the dog that has been in my life the longest. She is very sweet, though hates when someone touches her tail, hips, or bone (she has arthritis). She has gotten much more ornery since she was young, and has gotten pretty snappy. She does okay with the rabbits, but I would have trusted her more when she was a pup- she seems "hungry" when she sees my babies now. Unlike the "stereotype" to her breeds, she's a fun-loving, and very sweet, non-aggressive dog with the stance and body shape of a Pit, the tongue, color, and tail of a chow, and the muzzle and ears of a german shepherd.
*Pictures:*





Now... here is me!

*Name:* Bailee
*DOB:* July 24, 1993
*Age:* 17 Years
*Gender:* Female
*Personality:* I'm a very nice person, though I come off very harsh and rude sometimes, because... well, I don't know. I can't really help it. Despite that, I try to be as polite as I can, and I try not to say weird things, cause I do that a lot. I'm very into animals, I love them with all my heart, especially rabbits of course. I love cartoons and anime as well, especially Dragon Ball Z, which is my favorite show. I'm big into Photography and Drawing as well.. I will most likely be posting some of that on here as well, especially bunny photography and bunny drawing =] I don't only draw and take photos though, I make things out of clay and paint as well. I'm a very complex person, but I love to make new friends... like all of you! I go to lots of concerts (well I try to!), and I go to anime conventions as well, such as Youmacon, even though that sounds nerdy, lol. I also go to Warped Tour almost every year (I've gone the past two) and I volunteer at Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary!
*Pictures:*



[/align]


----------



## Yield (Jan 2, 2011)

[align=center]I don't think anyone reads my blog... haha, oh well. It's here for my own... non-enjoyment I guess.

I woke up at 3 PM today... Well I woke up before that but I went back to sleep. Sabriel was taking the carpet and pulling the strands out! Ahhh. What a naughty little bunny! He's so cute though =]

I had a dream that Solara chewed holes in one of my favorite jackets (I dunno how she could have though) and I was all mad and told my mom... and then I like went to her friend's house, got some glass in my foot but forgot about it, and went to see the person's cats... They were all nice then they clawed me so I left em alone... but these dogs started following me and they attacked me D= It was a crappy dream.

I haven't made any New Years Resolutions yet o__<...

*Also, in the first picture, if you stand in my back yard and look to the fields in back... behind my head is the view =]*


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 2, 2011)

I love the start of this blog. Keep it up.


----------



## Yield (Jan 2, 2011)

JadeIcing wrote:


> I love the start of this blog. Keep it up.



[align=center]Thank you =]
I'm going to try and update this blog more than I updated the last one =]


----------



## Yield (Jan 3, 2011)

[align=center]So we went to the Humane Society today and went and saw all the cats/dogs/bunnies... and I've fallen in love with the white New Zealand/Flemish Giant, Zelda.

http://www.petango.com/Adopt/Rabbit-11860948

She is the sweetest and prettiest bun EVER. I wanted her before... But I wasn't like "NEED HER." I figured, if she was meant to be, she won't get adopted.

A couple weeks later... and she's still there... I started petting her through the cage and she started tooth purring and laid down. I love her, and I want her so bad.

I cried- and I only cry when I've truly bonded with that animal (I cried with Silas too.)

Wish me luck on convincing my dad... he hates white bunnies with pink eyes...


----------



## Yield (Jan 6, 2011)

[align=center]I convinced my dad, as many of you know. =] Here are some pictures!

Her size compared to me:
(she's only 6 months!)





Look at those eyes!





She's SUUCHHH a sweetie!





The shadows make her look like she has a mustache XD





Look at those EARS! They don't look that big IRL





Scratching ear =3










She loves this green tunnel so much <3





Sniffin the floor XD





The flash made her squint XD





Nosey bun =O





Bringing her home









First time home!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 6, 2011)

Sooo cute.


----------



## Yield (Jan 6, 2011)

JadeIcing wrote:


> Sooo cute.



[align=center]Soleil says thank you =]

That's her name by the way =] (Soh-lay).


----------



## Mika77 (Jan 7, 2011)

All your bunnies are very cute 
You are lucky that your parents will let you have all those animals, when I was your age I was allowed a couple of pets but my mom always complained about them. You remind me a bit of my little sister, she is also 17 and she likes to come to my house and play with all the pets. 
Are you going to try and bond Silas and Soleil? They would make such a cute couple.


----------



## Yield (Jan 7, 2011)

Mika77 wrote:


> All your bunnies are very cute
> You are lucky that your parents will let you have all those animals, when I was your age I was allowed a couple of pets but my mom always complained about them. You remind me a bit of my little sister, she is also 17 and she likes to come to my house and play with all the pets.
> Are you going to try and bond Silas and Soleil? They would make such a cute couple.



[align=center]I know =] I wasn't supposed to get a third bunny but I fell in love with Silas... I cried before I even met him because I needed him that bad- I just had a feeling. He's turned out to be my most well behaved bunny, though we had a lot of trouble litter training him.

So that obviously means that I wasn't supposed to get a fourth bunny, but I conned my way into getting one pretty much, because I fell in LOVE with Soleil, and I'm very very happy... because she is seriously the sweetest thing EVER.

I was petting her head, and moved my hand away, but she moved her head so it stayed directly under my hand =] And then I was laying in her pen and she came and laid against me, and we cuddled =] I've been clicker training her, because she is very food-orientated, and pretty obedient. 

My mom and dad were only worried about the prices of the bunnies, they didn't care really how many I had otherwise. Because I take care of my bunnies all on my own. Cut them salads every night. Everything except let them out in the morning during school because I run late when I do.

Yes, I do plan on bonding Silas and Soleil eventually =] She doesn't seem too keen on him right now - I had just brushed Silas and had his fur in this container and I brought it with me to brush Soleil, and well she smelled his fur, grunted, and attacked the container... I hope that's not a bad sign, haha. I hope that once she actually MEETS him on NEUTRAL territory, she'll like him. She was just fixed on December 26, so she still has a little while for her hormones to dissipate as well... I can't wait because her pee smells SOOO bad right now XD


----------



## Yield (Jan 9, 2011)

[align=center]Soleil always curls up like this =O It's cuuuteee!





Such a cutie =3
Forgot to hook the bottom latch. =P





First of Soleil's dead bunny flop that I've been able to witness!





Soleil scratched my arm when I picked her up >_< It hurts!





Her lying down =O





"Pet me, pet me!" - Sabriel





"wtf?" - Sabriel





True love â¥


----------



## Nela (Jan 9, 2011)

Love the pictures! Welcome to your newest bun too! Ouch, that's a long scratch...


----------



## Yield (Jan 9, 2011)

Nela wrote:


> Love the pictures! Welcome to your newest bun too! Ouch, that's a long scratch...



[align=center]Thank you =]
Soleil says thanks as well ;D
Yeah, it hurts really bad! XD Worse than any other scratch I've ever had!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 9, 2011)

I got scratched pretty bad recently. Hurts big time.


----------



## Yield (Jan 9, 2011)

JadeIcing wrote:


> I got scratched pretty bad recently. Hurts big time.



[align=center]Aww =[ How'd it happen? 
And which bunny is culprit? =P


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 9, 2011)

Clipping nails and Wyatt was the guilty one.


----------



## Yield (Jan 10, 2011)

[align=center]Aww D;

Sooo, I've been clicker-training Soleil =] 

None of my other buns will do it. 

Sabriel will sorta do it, and then he runs away because of Solara. 

Solara won't come anywhere near me or any other person and she won't take anything from my hands.. soooo yeah. 

Silas is too lazy.. XD 

Soleil is the only one! She's so hyper and eager to learn when I bring veggies around. She already knows spin, she's learning stand, and you do NOT know how hard it is to get her to go through a tunnel on command! XD


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 10, 2011)

Great pictures. All bunnies of yours have a stunning fur, so shiny.  
That scratch must be really hurt, ouch !


----------



## Yield (Jan 10, 2011)

Bunny parents wrote:


> Great pictures. All bunnies of yours have a stunning fur, so shiny.
> That scratch must be really hurt, ouch !



[align=center]Thank you =]!!
And yes, the scratch does hurt, it's still really sore shockingly! XD


----------



## Yield (Jan 11, 2011)

[align=center][flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/FKtlNoc7Tbc&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
Soleil's tricks! =]
The space is small cause I cut off her pen so she'll focus on the training. Usually it's bigger =] Don't mind my messy room!


----------



## Yield (Jan 13, 2011)

[align=center]Soleil now knows "Stand", "Push", "Spin", "Kisses", "Over", and "Lay" =D


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 14, 2011)

Smart girl!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Bailee (nice name btw) your Blog is great. 

You have very good looking Bunnies.

I'm looking forward to reading your updates in your blog and seeing lots of pictures.

Have you tried putting some Polysporiun (sp?)on your scratch?

Susan


----------



## Yield (Jan 14, 2011)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Hi Bailee (nice name btw) your Blog is great.
> 
> You have very good lookingÂ  Bunnies.
> 
> ...



[align=center]Hey Susan =]
Thank you!
And my bunnies say thank you as well ;D

Polysporiun? I put some Neosporin on it =]
It's doing better now. Just is scabbed and the edges are all red. XD


----------



## Yield (Jan 14, 2011)

[align=center]Video of Thompson, a bunny I socialize at Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/bY6R2Z5UkMw&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


And some pics of him:










A picture I took and edited of me:




The little ball is a Dragon Ball, from the show I've grown up with: Dragon Ball Z.

Soleil laying by my legs after clicker training:





She was originally laying normally but I gently laid her on her side.

Kiba loving on my dad XD





Cuddling with Soleil XD





I'll post some pictures up of Silas, Solara, and Sabriel later =]


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, I was here before !  Hehehe, what a short memory I have. LOL  Now I remember, recognised from your " scratch " photo  
I'm happy to hear that Sabriel is doing great. Lot of head and nose rubbing for him. Get well soon, baby boy ! Your mom is sooooo worried about you  
You're going to take him back to the vet today,right ? Have a nice and safe trip and good luck for everything.  Pls let us know how it goes. 
Vircia.


----------



## Yield (Jan 17, 2011)

Bunny parents wrote:


> Hey, I was here before !  Hehehe, what a short memory I have. LOL  Now I remember, recognised from your " scratch " photo
> I'm happy to hear that Sabriel is doing great. Lot of head and nose rubbing for him. Get well soon, baby boy ! Your mom is sooooo worried about you
> You're going to take him back to the vet today,right ? Have a nice and safe trip and good luck for everything.  Pls let us know how it goes.
> Vircia.



[align=center]Ahh! You have been here! No wonder I remember your icon!  Silly us!
Yes, he's been loving the head rubs! :hearts:
Yes, we're going to the vet around 3 o'clock PM here to get his bandages changed because the swelling probably has gone down which means the bandages are probably loose and annoying! :grumpy:
Thank you =] I definitely will.


----------



## Yield (Jan 17, 2011)

[align=center]I miss Soleil a lot. I know it was for the best. But I still miss her.

After a couple days of not really seeing each other and Sabriel being at the vet today (so not only does he smell different, he looks different because of his cast and such)....

I let Solara in Sabriel's cage to see him. 

It was a positive experience and Sabriel licked Solara tons (I could tell he really wanted to see her and he missed her) and all went well until Solara peed all over so I had to take her back to her cage. (She can probably still smell Soleil.)

I cried. I was seriously that happy. I was afraid their bond would not stick. Solara will probably help with the healing experience.

In the third picture you can see Sabriel's new bandage. It's purple with blue polka-dots. The last one was dark blue. He's getting in touch with his feminine side. 

Here's a picture:





Also- I've been obsessed with this song because it comes up on the "healing playlist" I've been playing almost 24/7 for Sabriel.

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/On23BlG5UhQ&feature=bf_next&list=PLF5165C6170E7824B&index=14&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

I actually don't like it just as much as I do like it. Ffff.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 19, 2011)

That's a very good news.  No more swelling, YAY !! :dancingorig: You're right.  Their bonding will help the healing process for sure. They seem lovely together. Cute bandage by the way  hehehe. 
I've been thinking about what happened to your buns... maybe Soleil smelt Solara on Sabriel ??? Perhaps she doesn't like other female ?  For the best, Bailee. For you and all you buns. You know the best, so be strong  We can't change what already happened, but we can stop it repeating itself  
:hug1


----------



## Yield (Jan 20, 2011)

Bunny parents wrote:


> That's a very good news.  No more swelling, YAY !! :dancingorig: You're right.  Their bonding will help the healing process for sure. They seem lovely together. Cute bandage by the way  hehehe.
> I've been thinking about what happened to your buns... maybe Soleil smelt Solara on Sabriel ??? Perhaps she doesn't like other female ?  For the best, Bailee. For you and all you buns. You know the best, so be strong  We can't change what already happened, but we can stop it repeating itself
> :hug1



[align=center]It's hard to put them together because Sabriel wants to run everywhere and Solara wants to go in his cage and pee everywhere!

I think Soleil just attacked both of them. And Sabriel either saw she was aggressive and attacked back or I dunno...

I really wish I could go back and had never gotten her. There's this adorable bunny at Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary that reminds me of Sabriel and she's super sweet and I'd loveeee to have her. =[ She's friendly curious about other bunnies too. =/ Fff.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 21, 2011)

Take your time, Bailee. Right now Sabriel's health is the most important. Wishing him continue doing well with healing up.  I'm dyinggggg to add one more bunny to our family, but to be honest...we're not ready. Besides, we want to wait for a perfect one, the one will appear in a time... like I told you. I want to adopt ( no more buying ). Seems like we're the only bunny parents here in Kielce. LOL  
How's Sabriel doing today ? Still try to lick his bandage ?  A bunch of nose rubs for him. Get well soon, pretty boy. :flowerskiss:


----------



## Yield (Jan 24, 2011)

Bunny parents wrote:


> Take your time, Bailee. Right now Sabriel's health is the most important. Wishing him continue doing well with healing up.  I'm dyinggggg to add one more bunny to our family, but to be honest...we're not ready. Besides, we want to wait for a perfect one, the one will appear in a time... like I told you. I want to adopt ( no more buying ). Seems like we're the only bunny parents here in Kielce. LOL
> How's Sabriel doing today ? Still try to lick his bandage ?  A bunch of nose rubs for him. Get well soon, pretty boy. :flowerskiss:



[align=center]Yeah, wait for the right bunny =] That bunny will come to you- just like Sabriel and Silas came to me after I got Solara =]

Really!? I'm lucky enough to have a friend that owns a spoiled bunny of her own =] So we like to talk about them.

Sabriel is doing good- he has lost 4 ounces, which is not horrible, but it's significant. He's not skinny- but he's not the weight we want him at so we're trying to find a way to get him to gain some weight.

He's dragging his leg (the broken one) around because of the cast, even though Dr. Parks (the vet) modified it to be lightweight and smaller. It was so hard to see them change his bandages. Even more hard than last time. I cried =[

I'll give him some bunny-love from you =]


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh, poor Sabriel. He must feel uncomfortable with that cast, but it wil be better soon. Did the vet say about how long he will need the cast on ? I have no experiences about this, so I don't know how quick bunnies' bones heal. I hope it's quick... like a speed of a rocket...Yeah ! :coolness:

So you speak Japanese ? I used to learn, you know ?? Yep, one class. I went there with my sister , then we both finished only 1 course 'cause we didn't have time... yes, University took all our time ssd:
Oh, don't cry  he's gonna be okay and he will recovery soon. I know it's easy to say this, but I cannot stop being worried about Kimi too. She's been sneezing for couple days. I'm worried sick about her.  
Take care :hug2:


----------



## Yield (Jan 27, 2011)

[align=center]He definitely is, you can tell XD.. and well 4-8 weeks.. a long time! 

I speak some Japanese. It's very hard for me, I've been learning it for SO long but most of my teachers hardly taught me anything.

Aww =[ I would suggest Smart.fm so you could learn Japanese, but you have to pay soon, which is lame!

How is Kimi doing with her sneezing?

You too =]

We took Solara into the local pet store where we always get our dog food (they don't sell pets or anything) and she did GREAT! 

I had her on a harness and she hopped around the store and was curious, let people pet her (there was the store worker and then one costumer besides my mom and I) and was just such a good girl! She even let me hold her for a long time in the car while my mom got pizza =]

I am so proud of her! I'll get pics next time.. =]


----------



## SarahLovesMusic1996 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Please post pics!


----------



## Yield (Jan 27, 2011)

SarahLovesMusic1996 wrote:


> Oh Please post pics!



[align=center]I'll see if I can bring Solara to the pet store again soon and get pics =] I wish I had brought my phone in to get some. 

She was so cute with her black harness with the red bell on it. She even cleaned herself in the pet store! In the small animal isle! XD


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello Bailee,
How are you guys doing there ?


----------



## Yield (Feb 3, 2011)

Bunny parents wrote:


> Hello Bailee,
> How are you guys doing there ?



We're doing okay. Sabriel hasn't lost anymore weight which is good. But he's really annoying, which sucks. =/ It's like he doesn't understand that he has a broken leg- when I know he can feel it! He stuck his cast in water last night so we have to change it today. I'm growing very frustrated with him, But I'm still doing all that I cann for him. The vet on Monday actually said that his leg appears to be trying to heal and it's not completely limp anymore. I hate seeing him get his bandages changed. It looks so sca-y and sad.. =/ It's the last semester of my senior year =] I cannot wait for it to be OVER! xD I'm in Psychology class now and I really like it so far =O Hm, I don't think there's anything real new going on besides that. =]


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 4, 2011)

Good luck on your last semester ! Hehehe, I'm glad to hear that your boy is recovering. There's nothing going on much at our place. Only we're sick...Kimiko is doing okay,except being hormonal for couple days. Gosh...when it's gonna stop :-/ She totally forgets about me.... running around Hubby whole day... LOL Okay, I'm too sensitive momma.  
:hug2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds good that he is like that. Means that he has spunk and willpower to not let this stop him.


----------



## Yield (Feb 4, 2011)

[align=center]@Vircia: Thank you! It's a really simple semester for me and it's quite easy so far! =] You have a cold, or what? =O My mom has a cold right now XD Aww, I hate when my rabbits show affection towards my mom, so I know how you feel!

@Ali: Yeah, you made me look at it a different way, now I'm excited about the behavior! Thank you =D


On another note... Solara chewed my phone cord -__-





She moved the pen and chewed it up! What a brat!

Also, here's a pic of Sabriel in my lap <3


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 6, 2011)

hehehe. My cell cord looked exactly the same as yours. LOL  
Oh, Sabriel still has his cone on ? Get well soon, Lil boy ! 
I'm a little worried about her health. Kimiko's appetite seems to drop a little bit. She doesn't even get so much excited when she sees her favourite foods. Do you know how long it will take for hormone to cool down ? If only she ate and rested normally, I wouldn't have problem with her following hubby whole day long.  She seems so tired. Good that today I'm home alone with her. So I'm hoping that she will get rest. But now she changes her cord, she follows me everywhere now.


----------



## Yield (Feb 6, 2011)

Bunny parents wrote:


> hehehe. My cell cord looked exactly the same as yours. LOL
> Oh, Sabriel still has his cone on ? Get well soon, Lil boy !
> I'm a little worried about her health. Kimiko's appetite seems to drop a little bit. She doesn't even get so much excited when she sees her favourite foods. Do you know how long it will take for hormone to cool down ? If only she ate and rested normally, I wouldn't have problem with her following hubby whole day long.  She seems so tired. Good that today I'm home alone with her. So I'm hoping that she will get rest. But now she changes her cord, she follows me everywhere now.



[align=center]XD Lol, bunnies are so mischevious.
When did Kimiko get spayed? It usually takes a month or so for their hormones to cool down or whatever. I wish I could see her "in action" to see what you mean by tired... =O Cause that's kind of odd... :?


----------



## Yield (Feb 7, 2011)

[align=center]The vet visit went very well today! Dr. Parks took Sabriel in the back this time, because there were no rooms open and she said the following things when she got back:

-He's the same weight.
-He was more feisty than usual.
-His leg has healed substantially more since last week.
-We'll do an X-Ray next week.
-His leg is crooked.
-Hopefully he'll be done with his cast and such in the next two weeks or so.

Such great news! I am SOOO happy!

Then after taking Sabriel to the vet, we went into Petco.. of course I love to show off my babies, so I carried Sabriel in. I saw the groomers eyeing me so I went to go see them and they told me about an adoption event on the 13th to promote specifically rabbit adoption! 

I am going to bring Silas in and provide information on rabbit care =]

I emailed Brian from Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary about them bringing in adoptable rabbits and/or bringing in pamphlets and stuff and such as well. =]

This was completely fate!

This is so exciting, I love telling people everything I know about rabbits- so much so that I am not nervous AT ALL! I'm usually nervous about social events like this and stuff, but I am completely confident!


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah yeah ! I'm happy for you guys  I'm sure that Sabriel's leg will completely healed very soon. 

She got spayed in Warsaw.at a clinic near by our place. The vet who did the operation is a savy vet. I think I can believe that he is 'cause I saw his certificates and my husband called and asked from an animal hospital for bunny vet and they suggested him. I just don't know why it takes so long for Kimiko's hormones to cool down. It's just strange for me though...she's quite an independent girl. She has her own times to do her things and she will come socialize with us when she wants to but not like this. For me this seems to be an obsessing behaviour and she did drop her poops some where sometimes. Like marking :-/ Boy..what's going on with my girl ? Any suggestion ?


----------



## Yield (Feb 10, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you 8D
Ahh, Sabriel has an eye infection in his right eye now. We think he poked his eye on some hay. He's on eyedrops- 3 drops a day. We did one last night because it was late, and it's already looking much better. Hopefully it'll be fine by tonight, if it's not he'll have to go to the vet to be properly examined. 
This was his yucky eye at first:





Hm, that sounds really weird.. sometimes Silas will poop in my area, outta nowhere, but I don't think it's the same.. maybe it's her post-spay personality?? :? That's a tough one!


----------



## Yield (Feb 10, 2011)

[align=center]Silas in the pet store.. so my blog has more pictures 8D


----------



## Yield (Feb 10, 2011)

[align=center]Sabriel licking the cone.. XD He looks so funny!




Solara in semi-show-pose I think. Haha, probably NOT. But I wanted to show her back-arch.




I think I was supposed to scrunch her up some more.

Cuddly Silas <3





And those are all my new pics I think XD


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 11, 2011)

Hahahahaha the pic of Sabriel licking his cone cracked me out. He's so cute and so funny  
How's his eye now ? Still needs eye drop ? Get well soon, baby boy. He's been through a lot lately, but good he has you ! 
HUgs


----------



## Yield (Feb 11, 2011)

Bunny parents wrote:


> Hahahahaha the pic of Sabriel licking his cone cracked me out. He's so cute and so funny
> How's his eye now ? Still needs eye drop ? Get well soon, baby boy. He's been through a lot lately, but good he has you !
> HUgs



[align=center]I know, he's so silly isn't he? It took me forever to get that shot XD
His eye looks good as normal now 8D We gave him eyedrops at 6 in the morning, 2 in the afternoon, and then like 9 at night. And it looks completely how it's supposed to 8D I DID get something outta his eye yesterday. A little square piece of hay- like the flat kind. My mom tried pouring water in his eye and it didn't come out so I tried with my finger- got it out first try. I'm becoming pro at getting stuff out of bunnies' eyes 8D Cause that's the second time I got something outta his eye 8D
*hug*


----------



## Yield (Feb 13, 2011)

[align=center]We had lots of fun at the Petco Rabbit Adoption Event even if we were the only ones there. A few people took flyers, most people were interested in Silas. Lots of people took pictures of him. One person took a picture of all her kids with Silas. XD

One kid asked for him and it made me really angry >_> But I was nice about it! And another person who actually owns a rabbit tried to give him a dog treat! Fsssh. I said "Please don't give him that." And she gave me a shocked look.

He spent most of his time here:





In everyone's way XD He would always put his head out when someone walked by and sometimes people would crowd around and pet him (after asking). He LOVED it. He didn't even mind that on Saturday there were a TON of LOUD dogs XD


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 14, 2011)

It sounds fun  Gosh, I always envy those people ( yep, now including you  ) who can put a harness on their bunnies. we bought one from a shop and until now we still cannot take her out for a walk with it. The funny part is that we bought a harness for baby bunny !!!! Now it should still fit on her, but who knows how long it's gonna take for us to make her get used to it. LOL


----------



## Yield (Feb 14, 2011)

[align=center]=] It was lots of fun- especially for Silas. He just lounged around and had tons of people pet him! XD And then he ran around on the carpet. He loved it. XD

XD I'm sorry. I was very lucky with my bunnies. None of them mind the harness- YUP even Solara, who's a very skittish bun-bun. XD She always runs from me D= (well lately she hasn't). She just prefers other bunny company.. =P

Did you get the jacket one? Cause Solara hated that- and so did Sabriel, so we got the H harness and since it isn't so restricting they don't mind it.. but they always try and chew the leash.. XD Which I hate the stretchy leashes so I bought a normal black one as you see in the picture XD


YAY! We go to the vet today and we get Sabriel an X-Ray! I cannot wait to see how the leg is doing!

Happy Valentines to everyone who reads my blog by the way =]


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 14, 2011)

Nope. I didn't buy the jacket one. Mine looks like yours, but blue  I still didn't try since we've moved to here. I plan to take her out for a walk at our folk's on April.  I cannot wait to see her walking outside ! 

Happy Valentine's day to you too, bailee.
Sending you love, from Kimi's family.
:big kiss:


----------



## Yield (Feb 14, 2011)

[align=center]Oh, well maybe she'll get used to it =]

Yeah I had lotsa "drama-ish" stuff today. It sucked. And now my head hurts so bad.

But good news! Sabriel's in a soft cast without the splint and he's more restricted than before so by next week he should be without a cast and we have to watch him a whole LOT. I'm so nervous but excited. I hope he does okay. 

His leg looks so sad with the cast off. It's skinny, and there's some sores on it or whatever from the tape ripping his fur off and stuff. But the vet said it'll clear up quickly after he's out of his cast.

Anyways here's my depiction (drawn in paint) on how his little leg is shaped:






Of course, the break is further away from the paw than that and the bend is not as drastic as the picture.. it's about 15 degrees off.. but it's sorta like that. The break is like another elbow. But I think it'll not look so drastic after it's done healing completely. The bone that is growing back- the vet lemme feel it.. it feels so crazy!

When we got him from the vet he spazzed out and went right in his litterbox and peed with a relieved squeaking noise XD;; He'd been holding it (we went in Border's briefly after the vet)... what a good boy XD Didn't pee in the carrier 8D

He's growing much more feisty.. I know he can feel that the casting stuff and such will be over SOON!


Also- I am so bunny-nerdy that I purchased a book called "Good Rabbitkeeping".. and I'm going to read it all XD It has breeds and background rabbit information and such. It's a really cool book =]


And... look at the difference between Solara (left) and Silas's (right) poop!!! XD


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah !!! One more week and no more cast ! I'm really glad for you that your boy is healing great.  Phewwww ! 
Those poops on the right are twice much bigger than the others. LOL  By the way, nice drawing. Almost like Picasso


----------



## Yield (Feb 17, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah! But he still has to be confined for a while =[

I know right? HUGE POOPS!
Thank you XD
You've also inspired me to post some of my drawings eventually...

!hh there's two flemish giant young-buns at the rabbit sanctuary.. i want Lulu! I held her and she was so sweet <3

But we have to wait until Sabriel's leg heals and she gets fixed and we have a bunny-date with her and Silas (if my mom says okay, lol) =]

We won't be jumping into this one!

I found out today that one of the bunnies I liked at GLRS has cancer =[ It's so sad...


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Baileeeee

Sabriel's cone-licking picture is priceless! What an awesome shot :biggrin2:I am glad to hear that he is on the mend. I can only imagine how scary it must be to deal with a broken leg/foot. Silas is adorable. I think we need more pics of Solara too. :biggrin:Looking forward to more. Take care! :rose:


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh , poor bunny. Is it a he or she ? The one who has cancer.  How's he/she doing ? This is really sad. 
Lulu ? What a cute name  Can't wait to see her pics. Wow, Sabriel will have a date ???  Will he wear tuxido ?  Just kidding. 
If Sabriel uses his cuteness look to your mom ( " Can I have a date with Lulu ? Please please .... "), I'm sure your mom will say yes ! 
Hey, who can refuse those big brown eyes ! 
Take care.


----------



## Yield (Feb 18, 2011)

[align=center]The bunny that has cancer is a female dutch-mix named Grace =[

No, a date for Silas =] Sabriel will be rebonded to Solara most likely.

But Lulu would be perfect for Silas since they are both Flemish Giants! 8D



SO I WENT TO A CONCERT TONIGHT AND IT WAS AMAZING. I'll write more about it when I have the pictures off my friend's camera =]


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, My mistake  A concert ? Cool. Waiting to see some pics.


----------



## Yield (Feb 20, 2011)

[align=center]Some pictures ^_^

It was a "heavier" concert so all of the people look pretty creepy.. XD

This was my ticket ^_^






This was the venue- Royal Oak Music Theater ^_^





My friends and I =) From left to right: Rachel, Shanna, Me, and Kayla.





The stage and crowd ^_^





Me and the lead singer/screamer from Motionless in White XD





Me and a guy from Motionless in White X3





Me and a guy from Get Scared =)





Escape the Fate:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQHgjM7i2J4[/ame]

Get Scared:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTjxiqUgZA0[/ame]

Motionless in White:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-uJK1vClhM[/ame]

The other bands don't matter XDD haha.

Also- look at Sabriel in his cage XD (he has to have a VERY restricted movement because of his soft cast and because he gets it off Monday.)






Because of that reason- he lays half in and half out of the litterbox XD

Also- bowls of veggies! With my laptop cause I was talking to my friend on Skype XD





From left to right for who's bowl is who's:
Sabriel, Silas, Solara =)

Also- I broke Sabriel's cone putting it on him Dx But I fixed it!





WITH SCOTCH TAPE! XDDD But it works... very well =)


----------



## Yield (Feb 20, 2011)

[align=center]Some videos of Sabriel! XD I am never talking in a baby voice ever again >__< I sound stupid[/align]
[align=center][flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/ISIG_2evBjo&feature=feedu&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/eH-7tgMRT0M&feature=feedu&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/qd8pjBaq79Q&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/gWhX1XLQ8l8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Also- some videos from the concert before the Escape the Fate one.. LINKIN PARK!

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/MUqP5zB-YN4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/7Y-j27uwsvQ&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
[/align]


----------



## Yield (Feb 23, 2011)

[align=center]Solara, Sabriel, and Silas now have Facebook pages! 8D

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Solara-Bunny/204164156263407
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sabriel-Bunny/184165374953116
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Silas-Bunny/186661711372589


----------



## Yield (Feb 23, 2011)

[align=center]Poor Grace, the bunny with cancer at Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary passed away =(... It's so sad... and I saw Cocoa and Bunita- one of the first pairs I socialized.. Cocoa has head-tilt and Bunita sits next to him on the side of the head-tilt and supports him. It's so sweet. I wanted to cry.

And there's that flemish I want so bad- Lulu- she is so sweet. I cried while holding her. She puts her nose to my lips and just sniffs me and I kept rubbing my face against hers and she was tooth-purring in my arms. My mom let me seriously contact the adoption lady to look into adopting her and maybe both if they don't want to separate the sisters (Lucy and Lulu).

But I heard sisters don't get along all the time. Sooo. I dunno. I heard that they may separate them. I dunno..

But I can tell them apart even though they look almost identical!

Lulu: More orangy. Just sniffs- no test nips. Let's me pick her up. More open to pets. Smaller.

Lucy: More tan. Does test-nips. More adventurous. Not as open to pets. Bigger.

=)


----------



## Yield (Feb 23, 2011)

[align=center]Solara in a cute sweater I got off of a stuffed animal XD She HATES it! She attacks me when it's on. But she looks SOOO cute!









Here are two buns I socialize at GLRS:

Ronda. A dutch-colored mini-rex who came in with a guinea pig but they were separated. She won't take food from your hand but will eat in alone in her pen. She LOVES to be pet and she has the smallest legs and head XD





Sage. A dwarf hotot who was tormented in her home by a child. The parent never scolded the child. Because of this, Sage is very shy. She's so cute and dainty though x3 She very CAREFULLY takes food and usually runs off with it. She comes when I call her, eats from my hand, licked my hand, and lets me FULL on pet her when most people don't get to. <3





(She looks kinda crazy in that picture XD)


----------



## Nela (Feb 24, 2011)

Sabriel is such a licker! :shock:Hehehe. Poor Silas. I bet you can't wait to get that cone off his head! Lol @ the pics of Solara. Shame on you. Just kidding, she looks adorable :biggrin2:I want Ronda... Such a gorgeous girl. I hope she finds a great home. Thank you for posting more pics and all :biggrin2:


----------



## Yield (Feb 24, 2011)

[align=center]@Nela: I know right! Sabriel has always been a licker but never like that! Maybe he was saying thank you for taking care of him so much this whole time he's been in his cone x3 He's supposed to get the cone off today but I'm nervous that his sores from the cast are not completely healed and I'm afraid he'll open them again like he did at the vet. He flung blood everywhere!

XD It's so funny when Solara has it on. She seriously gets sooo grumpy XD But yeah, it is cute 8D

Ronda is pretty 8D She's very sweet too! Come adopt her! 8D

And I brushed Silas today... look at all this fur:





Wooooah! XDD

He feels so soft now 8D People thought he was soft before.. wait until they feel him now xD!!!!!!!! Sabriel is the softest though 8D Solara is the fluffiest. Her fur is always REALLY thick. =) And she never molts. Just SHEDS!


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 24, 2011)

Cute sweater


----------



## Yield (Feb 24, 2011)

[align=center]Solara says thank you XD She HATES it! XD


----------



## Yield (Feb 25, 2011)

[align=center]I was eating raviolis today.. and look at how this one turned out!






It looks so angry! =O LOL!
I sent it to the MOFA... Something organization of food anomalies or something like that XD I hope they accept it!!

I wrote a big thing on something but I deleted it =/ pooey.

Anyways- Sabriel is doing well with his cast off, but I can tell he's still wary about using it. Sometimes he uses it, sometimes he doesn't. He usually sits with it held up. (He's confined because it's vet's orders). He still has his cone on because we have been putting Silver Sulfadine on the sores that were on his leg (also vet's orders). 

He hates when I put it on his leg. He flips out. I hope the leg that had been broken doesn't hurt still. I so badly wanna go to the ER vet we went to and be like "IN YOUR FACE. HIS LEG HEALED." ... I know that seems mean but she lowered our hopes down sooo low. I was so scared. And look at my tough boy now <3

It's gunna be so weird when his cone is off. I'm so used to hand-feeding him and watching him practically 24/7... but he'll be able to eat and drink on his own! I need to call the vet today (it's 3:26 AM). I think I was supposed to.. like the 23rd. But I hope she'll understand. I'm kinda nervous to do so. I have to ask for her and everything (I'll be calling the vet office.)

Also- I need a job! Dx They're prob not gunna separate Lulu and Lucy, the two Flemish Giants, and I may or may not be able to get Lulu (or both) yadda yadda but if I do- my mom said I should pay for them myself. Which a bonded pair is 110$... I need my driver's license as well.. which I will get it once I turn 18 cause Drivers Ed 2 is a waste of money in my opinion...

Anyways I'm tired, I should go to bed!


----------



## Yield (Feb 25, 2011)

[align=center]Oh my gosh! Good news! Carol said that they are probably going to separate Lulu and Lucy after the spay! I'm so happy. I know that sounds horrible, but... =( I really love Lucy.

Look at how Sabriel likes to sleep on the tons of hay I put in there so he can reach it with his cone:






Silly Sabriel! XP


----------



## Yield (Feb 25, 2011)

[align=center]Sabriel's cone is officially off! And of course, he's obsessively licking EVERYTHING! But mostly his leg Dx

Here's a pic!





The one on the left looks twisted because how he is sitting and the broken one looks a bit more odd than it should because he's holding it up.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so happy he continues to heal. Little cutie that he is.


----------



## Yield (Feb 25, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you!
Yes he is sooo cute x3 He says thank you for the compliment ;D


----------



## AmberNBuns (Feb 25, 2011)

What a great blog! I love your pictures - especially the one of Sabriel licking the cone. I think that is my new favorite bunny picture now 

I am glad his leg is getting better. Poor thing. I can't imagine ever having a bunny with a broken leg. It would break my heart.


----------



## Yield (Feb 25, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you Amber!

Lol I took the licking one with my Nikon =) But most of them are taken with my cellphone believe it or not XD Like the leg one was with my phone 8D 

Thank you =) I'm glad too. It's a relief. The ER vet told me that it prob wouldn't heal. We were heartbroken because my mom didn't want to really pay 1200 dollars to pin it/amputate it because this winter hasn't paid well (she would have though)... So I was afraid that we might have to put him down Dx So glad that everything has turned out okay.

He's my tough-boy. =)

It was really hard taking care of him but I became so used to it that the fact I don't have to hand feed him over and over again obsessively so he doesn't lose weight is like.. crazy! XD


----------



## Yield (Feb 26, 2011)

[align=center]Sabriel has been doing so well since his cast was taken off. He finally stopped licking obsessively and seems to be back to his normal self 8D I hate when he shakes the leg that was broken though! It like looks weird since it's crooked!!! XP


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah yeah ! Yippeee ! The cone is off !!! :airborne:
I'm so happy to hear that he's his normal-self again  
Even when he had the cone on, there was nothing can hide his cuteness !  Please send him petting from me and Kimiko ! 
Yeah 
yeah 
yeah 
No more cone !!! 
:biggrin2:


----------



## Yield (Feb 26, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah! His leg looks normal-ish now too! It's still crooked and a little bald but the sore is gone and it's a normal color and not wet! YAY!

I will pet him for you guys 

And there's a good chance we'll get Lulu!


----------



## Yield (Feb 27, 2011)

[align=center]Here's what Lulu and Lucy look like:







That's not them, but they look identical!

And those are Flemish Giant babies!

Kinda sucks cause my friend's rabbit just had 9 babies. Flemish Giant x Himalayan mixes. =P She just called me and asked if I wanted one. I can't have 5 bunnies!


----------



## avarocks (Feb 27, 2011)

Adorable pictures!


----------



## Yield (Feb 28, 2011)

avarocks wrote:


> Adorable pictures!



[align=center]Thank you!


----------



## nochoramet (Feb 28, 2011)

They are very cute! Maybe you can get one (or both) I love the blog! And the pics are great 
Sooo glad Sabriel is doing better, I've got a soft spot for dutches... the bf has 2 now thanks to my hard work looking for them  they are just soooo sweet.


----------



## Yield (Feb 28, 2011)

[align=center]We're going in Wednesday to talk about adopting Lulu only ^_^ I can't handle 5 bunnies XD lol! My room would start to smell so bad so fast! And when we re-bond Solara and Sabriel we wanna bond Silas and Lulu =)

Thank you for the compliment on the pics :3

And lol me too! Ever since I got Sabriel =) Dutches usually have such a great personality! =)


----------



## Bunny parents (Feb 28, 2011)

They have nice color. Light brown is one of my favourite. I've been wondering, when bunnies shred, will they lose their color pattern ? Or will it change ?


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 28, 2011)

Your blog is always so fun to read! I love all your pics and updates. Good job!  lol 
And your ravioli pic is hilarious, before I even read that it looked angry, I was thinking that in my head!


----------



## Yield (Feb 28, 2011)

[align=center]@Vircia: Yeah, they're Fawn colored =D Sometimes their color will get darker or lighter. It depends. =)

@ChocolateBunny: Thank you so much! =)
LOL! Thank you! My friend's mom has it as her background XD
It's a pretty awesome picture ;D
I was like "THIS IS AWESOME" when I saw it XD


----------



## Yield (Mar 1, 2011)

[align=center]Getting closer to Wednesday... (when we go talk to Carol about adopting Lulu) =D....

Well I show pictures of like concerts and my bunnies... but I never have really shown any of my photography.. here is just some:

a single flower that i am holding =)





bees! yuck!





this is my dad... =)





he doesn't like his photo taken so it's usually an off-guard photo.. XP





my aunt barb's eyes... this is part of a series of mine.. =)





my uncle chris's eyes =)





this is everyone's favorite of the series (there's more but i'm too lazy to resize and upload them).. my nana =) (my mom's mom)





my auntie heather kissing my uncle mark right after their wedding.. i was on the balcony above them =)





my friend bree =)





i was one of the photographers for my auntie heather and uncle mark's wedding.. =)





kissing the bride.. ;D





a little crappy doodle i did in psychology class.. XP





a doodle i did in paint with my mouse =)





i draw much different when i'm actually trying and ON paper.. XD

I should explain the couple-y pics above... They're doodles of me and Courtland... (picture of him below)





He's pretty much my boyfriend. XP I dont really like saying that though cause.. i don't even know why. its not him. i just hate making anything official i guess? it scares me. but its not like im gunna go and date someone else.. i really like him.

but he doesn't live by me.. he lives in canada (but distance doesnt really bother us.. but we are trying to meet. and YES my mom knows about all of this! EVERY bit!).. and please don't think weird of me.. 

we met on youtube cause he commented on one of my videos (i make dragon ball z music videos) and we started talking on msn and then we started talking on mic and now i have skype and i talk with him for hours on end every day. (our longest is 10 hours straight!) 

i dont think we planned for this kinda relationship but we started saying i love you as just friends before we got offline and stuff and then we started sending cutesy messages every morning before school... and we just ended up really liking each other =)

he's so sweet, and funny, and cute, and he makes me laugh. he even says i love you to me in front of his friend rob (who is from england) which i find cute 

also... here are some of my non-crappy drawings 





sorry bout the big watermark, i uploaded it for a different site.. XD

a tron character i made... cause tron: legacy was AWESOME!





a cheetah i drew for my auntie heather cause she loves cheetahs.. =) 





i'm surprised i forgot to upload this!





;D Silas is a rockstar!

my doggy, kiba's foot:





a gif of sabriel from last summer in june..





Silas in my lap.. =)





oh i cant forget to show you guys the pictures i took of a beautiful husky in the humane society a while back (ON MY IPOD.)









she got adopted quickly,.. she was very sweet =)

also have any of you heard of secondlife? its like a video game where you can pretty much have a secondlife. meet new people. have fun. make your own avatar.. i love it. its like actually being there with courtland. =)

here's some pics of our avatars:




its obvious who is who.. lol









dancing =D

we both have many different outfits and i change mine like everyday because i love variety! and they're always color based XD

the one before the pink one was:




(notice the green hair and eyes)

i think its cool cause you can wear tattoos, eye colors, hair, and clothes that you'd never wear or could never pull off in real life! 8D


----------



## Yield (Mar 1, 2011)

[align=center]Pretty sure we're going to adopt Lulu... =) It's only a yes cause my mom thinks she is SO cute! XD She actually likes Lucy better.. but whatever. I like Lulu better =)

Here's me holding her when I first met her:





=)

and here is Sabriel during a full-out pet session =D





That's my leg and he kept licking it x3


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2011)

Love the pictures. Very talented lady. 

I met my husband online.  Started same as you two during my sr year (2002) met in person May (2004), engaged just no ring in (Aug 2004)bought ring (Nov 2004) Got it dec 24th, 2004. Married October 1st 2005. Now married for 5 years and 5mnths.


----------



## Yield (Mar 2, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you so much =)

And oh yay =) Where did you meet him online if you don't mind me asking? Makes me feel a lot better that you said that. =D


----------



## Yield (Mar 2, 2011)

[align=center]Sabriel's new setup for his restricted movement cage XD
He can't use his leg TOO much yet so yeah.





It was much different before but he kept peeing outside the litterbox -__-;;
I like it better now tho 
he better stay peeing in the litterbox. -_-...

me and solara the CHUB!





flash makes people and animals look crazy.. XD


----------



## Yield (Mar 2, 2011)

[align=center]Sabriel is SUCH a jerk! He keeps peeing outside of his litterbox! First in his hay then moving so he'd pee just outside of it.. i gave him a taller litterbox.. -___-.. im beyond mad.. it's 4:31 am... not in the mood.


----------



## Yield (Mar 2, 2011)

[align=center]Lemme explain the "peeing outside the litterbox"... where the tissue box is.. he peed with his butt out of the litterbox and then pee got all over the tissue box and i had to throw it out =( just now going to bed... 5:20 now. soooo exhausted...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2011)

Old yahoo chat back when it was fun.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pictures. You have very cute bunnies. 

I have used the wash basins (from Walmart) for litter boxes because of the height. I know I have a couple of pictures on my blog with the bunnies in them. Maybe you should try one of them for Sabriel.

Susan


----------



## Yield (Mar 2, 2011)

[align=center]@Ali: Aww lol =) I used to go on Yahoo Chat after I used AOL/AIM. Then I switched to MSN. Then I switched to Skype. Keeps changing!

@Susan: Thank you =) I will be going to look at your blog to find a picture! Right now he can't have a super tall one though until after around 1.5 more weeks. I don't wanna risk it since his leg just got out of the cast =)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2011)

Did you happen to see the litter box I was talking about? If not I'll find a picture for you this evening or tomorrow.

Susan


----------



## Yield (Mar 2, 2011)

[align=center]No I don't think I was able to find it.. =( But I did comment on your blog =)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's one picture, I hope you don't mind me putting it in your blog. It's the beige litterbox I'm talking about.






I know I have another good one I will try to find for you.

Susan


----------



## Yield (Mar 2, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you so much Susan ^_^ I don't mind it being on my blog. Especially since your cute bun buns are in it! 


So I'm very frustrated, my phone is STILL updating. It's been like over an hour. It better not be deleting anything... 

So I adopted Lulu =) We don't get to pick her up yet though. 

She HAS to be a Flemish Giant. She's already bigger than Sabriel and Solara and the vet said that she's probably only 3 months instead of the 6 months they thought!!! 

I GET A BABY BUNNY AND I GET TO SEE HER GROW TO BE A GIANT. (hopefully she'll !) I will upload pics I took of her once my phone decides to stop being a jerk... Dx if it didnt delete everything!


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2011)

[align=center]Me and Rufus, an adorable young rabbit at GLRS =)





Bunny pee that looks like a bunny..! LOL!




I DIDNT DO ANYTHING TO IT. I SWEAR. Like really, I really found it like that =D

Beautiful Dorito <3 She's been there a while. She's shy outside of her cage but if you go in there with her she's very sweet and likes to be pet ^_^





Pics of Lulu!


----------



## Nela (Mar 3, 2011)

Bailee,

Awesome pictures! I love your doodles Btw, I met Jeff online. Jeff, the man I moved from Canada to Holland to be with. Hehehe. We met on IMVU which is much like SecondLife. Lol. I swear, I never thought I'd meet anyone there. :expressionlessI really had no intention of it happening but it did. I've never been happier. So, I always tell people to be careful but I also know it can happen. I am glad you are happy. It's good that your mom knows too. If you do meet, I hope it's as awesome as you'd want it to be. I know how nerve-wracking meeting in real is that first time. Hehehe :biggrin2:


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2011)

Nela, thank you for the complimments on my doodles =) And oh my goodness, when I joined secondlife (which I joined for him as a surprise) I was like "This seems a lot like IMVU in a lot of ways!" because I used to have an IMVU. =P I'm so glad that you told me that, thank youu ^_^ and yes, I actually know how nerve wracking it is, meeting from the internet. =O =D My friend Tara, who I'd been talking to online for years came up to Michigan from Florida and stayed at my house for 10 days =) Which we knew she was okay because we used to webcam and talk on the phone all the time.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 3, 2011)

I've met tons of people from Online.


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2011)

JadeIcing wrote:


> I've met tons of people from Online.



[align=center]Oh cool =)!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2011)

From this forum alone I have met 7.


----------



## Yield (Mar 4, 2011)

[align=center]That's awesome =) I wanna meet some people off of this site.. <3


----------



## Yield (Mar 5, 2011)

[align=center]I was just lovin` on Sabriel <3 He's such a sweetie.

Here's his legs:





The one on the right was the broken one. Yes, I know we need to cut his nails. Been in a cast this whole time and I don't want to stress him out. The leg is still pretty sensitive.

Him not wanting to come out!




My mom put a slippery plastic thing for my computer chair.. not that he's supposed to really "come out"... but he can lay on that little rug with me! <3

We're getting Lulu's cage together. My dad and I are going to build it like this:





Except it is going to be four panels long. Two high. With that shelf. I wish we had more NIC panels with the SMALL squares. Ugh.

My dad and I are building a shelf inside out of wood ^_^ Pine wood is okay right? What if she chews it? We will be taking plastic flooring and drilling it to the shelf, and that will be on the bottom of the cage as well.

And should I do the whole back a shelf like this one? or should I make one panel "spot" in the side (three be a shelf and the last one be a ramp) be a ramp? I dunno if she'll know to jump up there?


----------



## Yield (Mar 6, 2011)

[align=center]So I stayed awake until 5:00 this morning and when I go past my parents' room to the bathroom.. I see Kiba laying on his back.. sleeping! XD It was so funny. I got some pictures.














What a silly dog.

I also changed my icon again. =) It's a rabbit-run cycle, animated. It has all four of my bunnies in it (though we haven't brought Lulu home). I used an image as a base, I can't find it now but I drew over it (I didn't trace) to how I draw rabbits, just following the body shape of the animation. 

I used actual images of rabbit fur for the fur in it. =)

Here is the image larger:





All of my bunnies have colors that represent them.
Solara has always been red, Sabriel blue, and Silas green. So Lulu shall be purple =)


----------



## Yield (Mar 6, 2011)

[align=center]Some pictures of Silas from a little while back.. =) (November/December)


























Also here's a slower version of the animation:





So you can kind of see them all.


----------



## Yield (Mar 6, 2011)

[align=center]Also wanna add that we're switching the buns to Manna Pro. They LOVE it. Of course we're making a slow transition, but we let them try it to see if they'd even like it.. definitely more than like =)


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 6, 2011)

That is what I feed.


----------



## Yield (Mar 6, 2011)

JadeIcing wrote:


> That is what I feed.



[align=center]And your buns do good on it? =) I'm really surprised at how much my buns like it. Even Solara ate some from my hand and she usually only eats treats from my hand. =)


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh gosh, I love that animation with the bunnies running, especially how you used their actual fur. That is such a cool idea!

Silas looks like he had fun in the snow  Such a pretty bunny!


----------



## Yield (Mar 7, 2011)

[align=center]Well I didn't use THEIR fur. XD
I used just the color of their fur. Like looked up the color type. So I could get a pretty big chunk for it. XD

He definitely did, he loved it! =) He says thank you ;D You should see his eyelashes. So long and girly.. XD


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 7, 2011)

Bailee, 
The pic of you and Solara is soooo cute.  What a lucky bunny. How are you ? We didn't talk much lately.  I'll try logging on more often when I can...I gotta go  quite busy here. 

Oh, that bunny pee is sooo funny and it did look like a bunny there. What a genius bun, A bunny artist with his " signature pee ".  hehehe.


----------



## Yield (Mar 8, 2011)

[align=center]@Vircia: 

Aww thank you x3

I'm doing pretty good. School's stressing me out =/ It's lame, lol! I'm terrified I failed my Accounting test. If I did, I'll probably get an E for the cardmarking (failing) because I got an E on the last test =(... 

And I'm super anxious about Lulu. I want to bring her home! But I'm not sure what I'll change her name to.. =) 

What about you? Yeah, you should sign on more =) 

I try to update my blog as much as possible... because I want more memories in it than my last blog. =) (which is also why I upload a ton of pics!)

And I know right? The pee is so silly.. XD I was so excited when I found it. My mom was like ":lookaround...:rollseyes"

Some pics of the bunnies!













Some of my Pokemon plushies.. XD




I forgot my Mudkip.. D;

And my Pokemon action figures.. XD





These are some of my Nintendo DS games that I'm planning on selling.. XD





YESSSSS! I got Pokemon Black today =) My dad bought the last copy in Gamestop. (Lol you can see a paper I was writing on Tales of Watership Down in under Pokemon Black XD)




I wanted it so bad and my friend Will kept bragging. I was getting so mad -___-;

That same friend, Will, his girlfriend's bunnies that had babies, remember me mentioning them? Well I have some pics. LOOK AT HOW CUTE.









I want one D= I can't have one though D; She even said I'd get first pick. But I love Lulu <3 Sooo.

*Also- Sabriel loves the Manna Pro so much that he just eats around his old pellets and eats the Manna Pro :grumpy: That can't be good, but I can't exactly stop him from doing so. He doesn't seem to have any trouble when switching food/adding new foods. From past experiences as well.*


----------



## Yield (Mar 8, 2011)

[align=center]Oh poo =( We can't take Lulu home until NEXT Wednesday! I want to bring her home this week! D; Ugh- I guess I'll have to be patient... I can't wait! I get to see her on Wednesday when I socialize <3


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 8, 2011)

...Oh no! I completely forgot Pokemon Black & White was out. I was looking through and it was like "Oh, that's cute, bunny <3... Pokemon Black! I forgot!" Gonna have to go get that when I get some money.

How come you can't bring the new bun home till then?


----------



## Yield (Mar 8, 2011)

Kipcha wrote:


> ...Oh no! I completely forgot Pokemon Black & White was out. I was looking through and it was like "Oh, that's cute, bunny <3... Pokemon Black! I forgot!" Gonna have to go get that when I get some money.
> 
> How come you can't bring the new bun home till then?



[align=center]I know right!? =) I love Pokemon Black. It's so fun and all the new Pokemon are sooo cute <3

And because she needs two weeks to heal from her spay =(


----------



## Yield (Mar 8, 2011)

[align=center]Actually! We get to pick her up THIS Saturday! =)!!!!!!!!!!! I'M SO EXCITED.!!!


----------



## Yield (Mar 9, 2011)

[align=center]So we've decided on the name "Nala" for Lulu. The Lion King used to be my FAVORITE movie as a child! It kind of stuck when I said it.. XP

Got some pics of her today!


----------



## Yield (Mar 10, 2011)

[align=center]Also.. how awkward is it that Soleil is now at Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary? 

But she's Zelda there... 

I think after I bring Nala home, I'm gunna socialize "Zelda" (which I should get used to calling her that)...


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 10, 2011)

She's adorable. Wow, I envy you, it seems that you can hole her easily. Unlike Kimiko with us, we worked on it for a long time and now she allows us to hold her for a moment, but that moment won't last long. LOL  She loves to be cuddled with, but on the ground mama !!! 

I like your avatar. Did you draw them ? Nice ! Bunny Pokemon  hehehe.


----------



## Yield (Mar 10, 2011)

Bunny parents wrote:


> She's adorable. Wow, I envy you, it seems that you can hole her easily. Unlike Kimiko with us, we worked on it for a long time and now she allows us to hold her for a moment, but that moment won't last long. LOL  She loves to be cuddled with, but on the ground mama !!!
> 
> I like your avatar. Did you draw them ? Nice ! Bunny Pokemon  hehehe.



[align=center]Yeah, it's pretty easy to hold her =) It's difficult initially picking her up, but once she's in my arms, she's pretty cuddly. She's sooo cute. <3
Don't envy me too much XD I had to work hard with Solara and Silas a lot. Solara doesn't even like me anymore and imagine trying to get a 12 lb rabbit to like being held.. XD lol!
And thank you =) There was a bunny animation:





And I used it as a base and drew it with my mouse =) You can see the difference... my icon has 4 legs XD the one above has two XD mine's slower. XD etc. etc.


----------



## Yield (Mar 10, 2011)

[align=center]:rant:

*Beware of rant*

I'm so tired of "getting in trouble" in this forum. :tantrum:

I'm borderline-wanting to REALLY leave. :sigh::bawl:

I can't defend my rabbit/former rabbit without getting my post pulled. I can't say one INNOCENT thing without getting my post pulled or getting in trouble for it. I can't voice a HARMLESS and NOT RUDE opinion without also getting "smack on the back of the hand". :banghead

It feels like I'M the only one who ever gets in trouble when I see other people doing the same thing ALL THE TIME. I am getting really sick and tired of it. ullhair:

I feel like I can't say ANYTHING on here anymore. This has been going on for months!!!! I'll probably get in trouble for posting this too. (the reason I'm posting this now is because I'm just finally so tired of it) :X

But whatever. :grumpy:

*Rant over*

I'll go back to being the "happy-don't-say-anything-that-MIGHT-offend-anyone-else-RO-poster" in a day or so.

So I guess I'll be back then so I don't get in trouble. :sigh::dunno


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 11, 2011)

Really? I've never had that problem before! Perhaps how you word it can be taken differently then you mean too? Hmmm...

Anyways, your new bun looks wonderful! She sure looks like a sweetie


----------



## Yield (Mar 11, 2011)

Kipcha wrote:


> Really? I've never had that problem before! Perhaps how you word it can be taken differently then you mean too? Hmmm...
> 
> Anyways, your new bun looks wonderful! She sure looks like a sweetie



[align=center]Yeah, it's out of hand. A couple times a while back, I did come off harsh I know for sure, and I apologized to those people.... 

But this time, what really made me mad, is this girl called my former rabbit (a FEMALE) an "it". That's like calling my child an "it"... 

So I said "She's a female.. not an "it" =/" and then they pulled the post. I thought it was unfair. I don't think that should have been considered "offensive". What was offensive was her calling my former rabbit an "it".

And why thank you! She is a COMPLETE sweetie! I can't wait to bring her home, I adore her <3


----------



## Yield (Mar 11, 2011)

[align=center]Sabriel's formerly broken leg! He was holding it up weird so it looks like a back leg.. XD





My little cutie :hearts:





Lady! She hates her pic taken so she always puts her ears down -_-





A stray kitten at my dad's employee's house. I've named her Rain. She is almost full grown- she's TINY like her dad. She's a stray but we handle her and Dale has a little house for her and her sibling and dad.












I wish I could bring her home, I love cats! Dx

Full grown daddy cat:




(we're in Dale's garage)

Holding Solara on her back XD





Solara and Silas under my bed covers when my friends were over XD













An old picture of Sabriel's FIRST cast.





Cuddling with Silas, look at that nose!





Another pic of Solara in her sweater, her "dewlap" is much more prominent.. XD





I caught a mouse by hand at Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary! It's so cute!




(I did safely release it)

Every time I go to restaurants, I play with my food afterwards... especially the top bun of burgers. XD





My cousin Kristen's baby Emma... she's yawning in this pic and she looks ANGRY! XD





Sabriel and a stuffed bunny I have lol





More cuddly Silas XD


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2011)

I get why you are upset, but when posting on a forum words can be taken the wrong way. I can also understand that the person meant no harm by it. Words can be taken in many ways.


----------



## Yield (Mar 11, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah =( I'm okay with it now. (The whole situation that made me really mad). She explained so yeah..

Also, in Advanced Ceramics, I made a sculpture of this guy:




His name is Snivy, he's one of the new starter Pokemon in Pokemon Black and White =)...

Anyways here is the sculpture!






=D


----------



## Yield (Mar 12, 2011)

[align=center]We built a cage for Nala! =) It was very easy and kinda fun! 

We'll be adding a pen to it soon. But here it is!










I'll get a picture of her inside it tomorrow after we bring her home =)

It's also kinda empty right now.. I want her in it before we add a bunch of toys.. XD


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice cage. 

Very cool have you made other pokemon? Hubby is picking up Pokemon white today. My brother bought black and white so that my hubby could have one as well.


----------



## Yield (Mar 12, 2011)

JadeIcing wrote:


> Very nice cage.
> 
> Very cool have you made other pokemon? Hubby is picking up Pokemon white today. My brother bought black and white so that my hubby could have one as well.



[align=center]Thank you ^_^

And thank you again XD

I have not made any other Pokemon yet. XP I want to! And lol that's funny =) I love this new Pokemon. They're all so cute!!


----------



## Yield (Mar 12, 2011)

[align=center]We brought Nala home today =)


----------



## Yield (Mar 12, 2011)

[align=center]More pics of Nala, on the way home ^_^













Also, I saw a guinea pig in Petco.. i usually dont think guinea pigs are that cute but if i was getting a guinea pig i'd so get this one because she/he is SOOOO CUTE!


----------



## Yield (Mar 13, 2011)

[align=center]Nala sleeps funny.. XD





Look at her feet in the one above. Perfectly on top of each other XD

This one is hilarious.. she did this all on her own.. SERIOUSLY!





LOL...

And Sabriel- ever since he got his cone off, he's becoming really fat... XD

I think you can tell that when the rabbits LAY DOWN FULLY STRETCHED OUT... and eat.

LOL!!!
Here's my chubby boy doing JUST that!





He's so funny.
Can't be bothered to get up.. XD

I made that food dish in Ceramics class 8D


----------



## Yield (Mar 13, 2011)

[align=center]A picture of Nala and Silas together...





She's almost as big as him!


----------



## Yield (Mar 13, 2011)

[align=center]I'm so PO'd. Solara scratched me. Made me bleed. She's SOOO mean to me. ALL THE TIME!!!!! She's a giant B-WORD. Dx

I genuinely dislike her =( That's why I never take pics of her. She's just horrible to me, to Sabriel, and to everyone else.

Also, last night, Sabriel tried to hump Solara and she was getting mad so I tried to stop him, got in the way, and he bit my finger and LATCHED ON AND WOULDN'T LET GO. It hurt, but I don't blame him, it was an accident. I have two red bite marks there now lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 13, 2011)

Bunnies can bring great joy buy also make you want to tear your hair out.


----------



## Yield (Mar 13, 2011)

JadeIcing wrote:


> Bunnies can bring great joy buy also make you want to tear your hair out.



[align=center]Solara more than makes me want to tear my hair out. She literally attacks me. She comes at me. =/ 

I don't understand. I work hard to be nice to her and give her treats. I go out of my way to let her come to me and sniff me and stuff and i dont try to pet her. I do all the "suggested stuff".. =/ Ugh


----------



## Yield (Mar 13, 2011)

[align=center]A picture of the boo-boo from Sabriel biting me (instead of Solara's fur to hump her) and not letting go... surprisingly didn't break skin:





I cried. I dunno why- cause I've experienced worse. lol

And then a picture of where Solara scratched me today:




Burned so bad.


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sorry that you've been having a tough time on the forum. And I know exactly how you feel with Solara. That's kind of what Fiver did to me, only he wasn't quite as aggressive to me. He would attack if I tried to interact with him though. Rabbits are so weird. The guy who took Fiver has a buttload of lionheads that he rescued from some lady and there is one that I'm IN LOVE WITH but i'm not sure if I should get him or not.
I can't get over how adorable Nala is! Although I think Sabriel has top priority on my bun-napping list XD


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> I'm sorry that you've been having a tough time on the forum. And I know exactly how you feel with Solara. That's kind of what Fiver did to me, only he wasn't quite as aggressive to me. He would attack if I tried to interact with him though. Rabbits are so weird. The guy who took Fiver has a buttload of lionheads that he rescued from some lady and there is one that I'm IN LOVE WITH but i'm not sure if I should get him or not.
> I can't get over how adorable Nala is! Although I think Sabriel has top priority on my bun-napping list XD



[align=center]It's okay D;
Yeah... I'm working with her. She seems to be doing better. Craisens and sunflower seeds really help because those are the only things besides fruit that she'll take from my hand! Hm, maybe you can make a deal with the guy since you already have bunnies in the home, and see if he'll allow you to bring the bun home, see how he acts, and then if it doesn't work out, bring him back.
I know right?! She has such a cute baby face. It's seriously so exciting having a young-bun. Soooo difficult though. She's such a troublemaker lol.
XD I lovveeee my Sabriel =D


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 14, 2011)

He probably wouldn't mind that at all. He's super laid back and thinks it's cool how much me and Michael love animals. He's not as sentimental about them but he's a great owner!
And yes Nala is just so adorable. Oh yeah, remember a while back when you asked if Blackie's third eyelid showed a lot? It didn't before, but now that's she's getting big and lazy, it's showing a lot. But she doesn't look crazy, she looks tired all the time lol.


----------



## Yield (Mar 14, 2011)

[align=center]Aww =) You should talk to him about that then ^_^
And lol! 
I bet it's the older they get... XD
Silas's third eyelid shows a LOT! XD
I've seen Nala's like once XD

Here is proof that Nala LOVES the litterbox... XD


----------



## Yield (Mar 15, 2011)

[align=center]Bonding between Solara and Sabriel is going horrid. Sabriel keeps humping Solara and she grunts (a very high-pitched squeaky grunt) and then attacks him. And when he got a good grip, he bit her ear! 

And he's ripping the fur from her forehead and eating it because it still smells like banana from yesterday. She likes that though. 

But a lot of times he'll go up to her and she does that squeaky grunt and gets defensive and looks like she's gunna lunge. She lunged at me and bit me during the session.

And Sabriel doesn't give two craps about her besides eating the banana off of her head and humping her.

I put Sabriel's cage next to her pen so they can see each other more often so we can make the bonding easier hopefully. They seem really interested through the bars too.

Nala seems like she MAY be getting the hint with the litterbox training! I put the newspaper that she peed on in the litterbox and she hasn't peed on the newspaper since. And she hasn't laid in the litterbox. *crosses fingers and knocks on wood* I hope she stays this good!


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 16, 2011)

*Yield wrote: *[align=center]


> :rant:
> 
> *Beware of rant*
> 
> ...


[/align][align=left]


> So I guess I'll be back then so I don't get in trouble. :sigh::dunno


I just saw this post of yours. Take it easy, okay ? Writing is sometimes annoying 'cause some people might get our lines in a different way. Lots of hugs for my lovely Bailee :hugsquish:
[/align]


----------



## Yield (Mar 17, 2011)

[align=center]*PLEASE READ ALL OF THIS IF YOU READ ANY OF IT*

Please don't judge me too harshly on any of this, I WILL leave RO... =/

You guys are totally gunna hate me... but I really regret getting Nala. I don't know why. I don't think I was ready for another bunny and I wish I had waited. I feel so bad. I'm SERIOUSLY sobbing. I've been upset all day. Crying all day. Thinking about this since around Tuesday. I haven't cried this hard since we gave up Soleil.

I dunno why I'm so scared. I feel like it's underlying... like part to do with Soleil, and how she seemed so great and then I had her for 9 days and she went and almost had Sabriel killed. I feel like Nala, once her hormones are gone, won't pose a threat to them, and I feel like she'll be more calm when she's older, but I'm still afraid that I rushed into this and if I should have just left it with my three bunnies. I feel like I'm ruining the balance, and I'm really really scared.

The thing is, I felt doubt about Sabriel after he bit me hard, once, and Silas when he wouldn't be litter box trained, but they went great. So I hadn't been worried when I regretted getting Soleil, and after a couple days, I got over it. Then Soleil happened and I had doubts and got over them and then... that whole "thing" happened... And it's been more than a couple days with Nala, and I'm still regretting it. Even my friend Chelsey, whom I used to be enemies with, noticed I was "down in the dumps" today. But of course, I just lied and said I was tired....

I go and pet her, I feel alright about having her, but every other time, I'm dreading coming home to her, I'm dreading seeing her. It's HORRIBLE! I don't know what's wrong with me! I mean, I really do like her, and at the sanctuary I felt like I really had a bond with her... but now that she's home, I look at her, and I can't describe what I see. But it's nothing good. But when I pet her, I see a sweet and gentle bun. But then I pick her up (we were gunna let her have some free time in a room) and she was like grunting and biting me! I usually wouldn't worry, but now it really scares me- ever since Soleil... The first night we had Nala home, I kept waking up throughout the night, afraid she was out and hurting my other bunnies. That whole event still haunts me. The whole week after we took Soleil back, I had nightmares and constantly woke up through the night.

I keep thinking of the negative over the positives of her being here it seems... I made a list.

Positive
-She's really sweet, loves pets.
-Might grow up to be an awesome bunny.

Negative
-She pees everywhere. I know she'll grow outta it but it really annoys me.
-I feel strange with her in the house, and I actually dread getting home sometimes.
-Bites me if I hold her and she doesn't want me to. (I know this isn't a big deal, but she's grunted at me in my arms and such.)
-The "looking at her" thing I mentioned above.
-Might not grow up to be an awesome bunny... (Might end up like Soleil?-- I mean I loved Soleil but she was a nightmare at the end of her stay here...)
-Feels like getting a fourth bunny is ruining the balance. I should have WAITED!!!!


See, the negative outweighs the positive....

But there are negatives of taking her back:

The people at the sanctuary will probably think poorly of me if they don't know my reasoning-which many probably won't (which the reasoning is I'm pretty sure the fact I am not ready for the responsibility of another bunny, I fear it). Another is I might actually miss her- and miss out on seeing her grow up and such. My friends will think poorly of me/think I'm crazy cause I was so excited to bring her home... and now I'm super upset. I would feel so bad, I feel like it'd be abandoning her... So anyways the negatives of taking her back and the negatives of keeping her are about equal, so I don't want to do either.

I feel so bad because I don't want to interact with her because I'm feeling so miserable and scared and regretful about all of this. I mean, I do... but still...


*I think I want to take her back. I feel so ashamed, heartbroken, regretful, hopeless, upset, miserable, and I can't stop crying...

I will make the final decision when I talk to my mom (she knows about all of this, just doesn't know my decision.) She will have a better home with someone else. I wasn't ready and I wish I could take it back. 

I'll keep you guys updated if you want to be... and I guess I understand if you hate me for feeling this way. And if it makes any of you feel better, I hate myself too.*


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2011)

Bailee,

I'd like to share a story with you and I hope that it helps you.

We had several rabbits when my story happened - more than you have - but still yet - there was a feeling of "balance" before I did what I did.

We had a flemish giant named Tiny. I adored Tiny (as did many on this forum) and Tiny, although neutered - was a real "ladies man". He just loved my lionhead does that I bred. He even loved babies.

I was at a show and I found this french lop doe that someone was rehoming because she was not showable. She seemed very sweet and I thought about it for a bit. I'd already been thinking about getting a doe for Tiny that would be his size...I thought it would make him happier. 

Art & I decided to go ahead and get her.

I changed her name to "Beatrice" - which means "bringer of joy" if I remember right.

HA HA HA.

From within the first hour - I knew it wouldn't work out. She hated him with a passion - and he hated her. If she was let out to play - I had to lock him up or put him outside. If she went outside - he had to stay in.

It was a miserable time for us and I could sense her unhappiness with us and honestly, I was miserable. I felt like I was failing both her and Tiny.

After about 3 months (maybe) someone drove 5 hours one way to come pick up some lionheads they wanted. They saw Beatrice and fell in love with her - and we offered her to them. They said no. The following weekend - the husband drove the distance again to come get her - because the wife realized she wanted her so much.

Beatrice LOVED her new home and I had pictures of her for a while. It was like as soon as she was in their arms - you could see her give a sigh of relief that she was where she was supposed to go.

Meanwhile - Tiny was happy and I was happy - in fact- we all were happy.

I learned a hard lesson from that experience. I used to think it was ok to take in almost any rabbit and that it would "work out". 

But sometimes - it is best to let a rabbit go. Sometimes - the rabbit isn't a match for you as a person and by keeping them....you're keeping them away from their "true" home. 

You have several things to consider in this decision...you have Nala....you have your other rabbits....and you have yourself.

If Nala is not a good fit for your home and your family - she will feel it too and be unhappy.

As I've read through your blog over the last few days, I've seen a very mature young lady who tries to do the best things for her animals - you're great about taking them to the vet, etc. Its obvious you spend time with them and care about them.

I'm sure you will make the best decision - even if it is the hardest one.

Peg


----------



## Yield (Mar 18, 2011)

[align=center]Your whole post made me cry. Thank you so much for sharing your story, really. 

I really don't want to give her up, I feel absolutely horrid, but that balance isn't there... I just feel like she's so out of place in this home. Like, here's my three buns that I've always grouped together as "Solara, Sabriel, and Silas"... And then there's Nala...

I feel like I don't have enough time for all of them, so it makes me feel like I'm not giving the other three enough attention, or I'm not giving her enough attention. I don't hate her, but I can't say I love her like my other rabbits. I don't think I'd be able to at all. And this feeling is not something I want for her. I want her to be loved unconditionally. I really like her. But she's not "my baby" like the other three.

It's just not there.

I just... compare the way I act towards the other buns... it's very enthusiastic (more laid back with Solara because I'm trying to stop her aggression) and I call them baby and I smile when I see them. And with Nala, I don't. It's just not that way. And it's not that she's a bad rabbit. But she doesn't love me- and I don't love her the way that the other three and I do. I... I think I need to stick with just the three. I love them so much, and they love me, and that's all I need.

Thank you so much, Peg. I'm more grateful than you probably know.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2011)

Bailee,

In the past - we as a forum have encouraged people to keep their bunnies - because at least they have a "good home" and get what they need. In some ways - I think that is good because it is easy to look at rabbits and get discouraged and think, "I'm working too much - I don't have enough time for them..." etc. etc. etc.

But I think there are other things to consider in your situation - and I hope I don't come across as putting you down - because I'm honestly not doing so.

The fact that you're a teenager says to me you have a lot on your plate with school, etc. and you don't need the additional stress of a rabbit that you don't feel bonded with. Being a teenager is tough enough.

In addition - you're having some struggles with one of your rabbits (I'm sorry - with all the S's...I can't remember which one). I think having a fourth bun will take time away from you and her...and it is probably time she needs with you.

I would explain to the sanctuary that you thought this would work out - but that it isn't working out and you've decided to commit yourself to ONLY your three rabbits....and stick with that.

If they criticize you or something - can I say something? What will their comments or thoughts about you matter to you in five years? Ten years? two years? 

They don't know you and they aren't in your shoes. Trust me - if they talk about you - it will only be until the next "case" comes in and they have something new to discuss.

One thing I've learned in my 50 years of life - is that you can't base your decisions on what others might think of you - particularly in a situation like this where you have three other buns to consider.

Talk to your mom - and I'm sure whatever you decide your family will back you on it.

We're here for you - and even if you do get criticisms in private messages or in your blog - please don't leave the forum. That would sorta be like throwing the baby with the bathwater - know what I mean? 

I wish I was there to give you a hug. I understand what you're feeling right now and I struggled so much with guilt about Beatrice. In the end - I know I did the right thing for her and for our family.


----------



## Yield (Mar 18, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah, I figured, that's why I was so wary about this all. I would work with her, I really would, if I didn't have enough on my plate. Not only do I have school, teen drama, plus my three rabbits to take care of, I am going to college next year! It's going to get even harder!

I don't feel like you're putting me down- I feel so stressed so I get what you're saying. 

And yeah, Solara, with her general aggressive/skittishness.

I did send Carol (the woman who does the adoptions) an email, explaining how I was feeling. I hope she understands. I feel like she will, but there is still that worry. I want to keep volunteering there for as long as I live in this area, so I just don't want the "Poor Lulu (her old name) is back..." Cause I feel really bad already, and they did that when I took Soleil back to Huron Valley. I have only been there once since because I wanted to properly say goodbye. =( But I see what you're saying, and I understand, and that is why I decided on taking her back. If I was just going by what people would think, I wouldn't have sent the email. But I want the best for the bunnies and that is what I told Carol, which I think is the main goal for any rabbit lover.

I probably won't leave if I get criticism... I mean I did get criticism when I had to give up Soleil. But if they put themselves in my shoes, and felt what I was feeling, I'm pretty sure they would decide on the same thing. I'm so glad I have a great mom.. she said she's behind me 100%.

Through the computer hugs do good too... =)


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh no Bailee  I just now saw this. I was wondering why I haven't been seeing any new photos or statuses about Nala. 
I hate that you feel this way, but it is another situation where it wasn't a proper match between you and the bun. And please don't leave the forum, you're one of the few people who talks to me on here and I enjoy keeping up with!! 
I hate that you feel this way, but please don't feel like a horrid person because you don't like her as much, or feel like you don't want to keep her. Fiver was my bun like that. And even if you do catch crap about it, don't listen to it because of the fact that it's YOUR situation, YOU are the one that has to deal with it, NOT them. And if you don't feel like Nala is the right bun for you, then that's YOUR decision. You are a very loving, caring, responsible pet owner and this does NOT make you a bad pet owner. People do impulsive things (like me buying Fiver when I wasn't over my other bun's death) and it takes a big person to admit their mistake and make it better.


----------



## Yield (Mar 19, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> Oh no Bailee  I just now saw this. I was wondering why I haven't been seeing any new photos or statuses about Nala.
> I hate that you feel this way, but it is another situation where it wasn't a proper match between you and the bun. And please don't leave the forum, you're one of the few people who talks to me on here and I enjoy keeping up with!!
> I hate that you feel this way, but please don't feel like a horrid person because you don't like her as much, or feel like you don't want to keep her. Fiver was my bun like that. And even if you do catch crap about it, don't listen to it because of the fact that it's YOUR situation, YOU are the one that has to deal with it, NOT them. And if you don't feel like Nala is the right bun for you, then that's YOUR decision. You are a very loving, caring, responsible pet owner and this does NOT make you a bad pet owner. People do impulsive things (like me buying Fiver when I wasn't over my other bun's death) and it takes a big person to admit their mistake and make it better.



[align=center]=(( I won't leave...
I'm so confused. You don't even know. I dunno what to do. I cry every time I turn around.

I'm growing more attached to her and when I'm with her I feel like "I want to keep her." and when I walk away I doubt that and thing "I dunno if I can do this.." 

But now I'm starting to think.. "But if I take her back I'll never see her again when she gets adopted by someone else..." 
But then I think.. "If I don't, I'm stuck with her even if I do feel overwhelmed still..."

Both situations suck for me and I'm so upset. Is still feel so horrid.


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 20, 2011)

I understand ( That's almost exactly how I felt with Fiver... I mean he kind of gave me a reason to dislike him but then he'd do something sweet and I'd try to give him another chance and I got attached, and I still miss him sometimes... but for me it was the right thing to do. He was just not in the right situation, we weren't bonded, he hated the other rabbits. etc etc. You've heard the situation too many times already XD but point is, if she's not in the right situation, and she's not the right bunny for you it would be better to give her up. But if you get attached, then maybe it would work out... I really don't know what to tell you  only you know how you feel in your heart. I'm so sorry you're in this situation... (


----------



## Yield (Mar 21, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> I understand ( That's almost exactly how I felt with Fiver... I mean he kind of gave me a reason to dislike him but then he'd do something sweet and I'd try to give him another chance and I got attached, and I still miss him sometimes... but for me it was the right thing to do. He was just not in the right situation, we weren't bonded, he hated the other rabbits. etc etc. You've heard the situation too many times already XD but point is, if she's not in the right situation, and she's not the right bunny for you it would be better to give her up. But if you get attached, then maybe it would work out... I really don't know what to tell you  only you know how you feel in your heart. I'm so sorry you're in this situation... (



[align=center]It's so hard. Because I don't feel like I can give her what she needs (out time, attention). And when I do I feel like I'm not giving enough to Solara, Sabriel and Silas. But then I turn around and I'm thinking "How is she gunna feel when I take her back? She's gunna think 'What did I do wrong?'" And I feel so bad I can't even describe it. I want to keep her so bad but I don't want to not be able to provide her with what she needs, or my other three...


----------



## Yield (Mar 21, 2011)

[align=center]Also- some news on me.

I have an E in Accounting. I'm feeling absolutely miserable. I just wanna sleep for dayyyyyssss and just not have to deal with all of this. I'm feeling so down in the dumps.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 21, 2011)

*Yield wrote: *


> nochoramet wrote:
> 
> 
> > I understand ( That's almost exactly how I felt with Fiver... I mean he kind of gave me a reason to dislike him but then he'd do something sweet and I'd try to give him another chance and I got attached, and I still miss him sometimes... but for me it was the right thing to do. He was just not in the right situation, we weren't bonded, he hated the other rabbits. etc etc. You've heard the situation too many times already XD but point is, if she's not in the right situation, and she's not the right bunny for you it would be better to give her up. But if you get attached, then maybe it would work out... I really don't know what to tell you  only you know how you feel in your heart. I'm so sorry you're in this situation... (


[align=left]


> It's so hard. Because I don't feel like I can give her what she needs (out time, attention). And when I do I feel like I'm not giving enough to Solara, Sabriel and Silas. But then I turn around and I'm thinking "How is she gunna feel when I take her back? She's gunna think '*What did I do wrong?'*" And I feel so bad I can't even describe it. I want to keep her so bad but I don't want to not be able to provide her with what she needs, or my other three...


[/align][align=left]I see where you're coming from with this and I'm gonna share something that many people will shake their heads at....but that's ok. I know what happened with us.[/align][align=left]When I got Zeus three years ago....we had lost Tiny less than a month earlier - I felt guilty having Zeus and like I wasn't being faithful to the memory of Tiny. BUT...Zeus also had issues of his own.[/align][align=left]When I got him, I knew already that he had been in one home when he was younger and was returned (with a mate) to the shelter because he fought with the other male in the house. 
[/align][align=left]The shelter manager told me all about the situation - the room he was in, etc. - all of it was described to me. 
[/align][align=left]Shortly after he was returned to the shelter - his bondmate (that he really adored) died. 
[/align][align=left]After I had him a while and realized we were having major issues - I decided to have an animal communicator work with him. She knew nothing about his history and only saw his photo before communicating with him. 
[/align][align=left]As she "communicated" with him - he showed her the room he lived in for his first house....and as she described it to me - it was EXACTLY the way the shelter manager had described it to me. I was in shock because I had never posted about it or told anyone about it.[/align][align=left]But what was amazing - was that Zeus was waiting to be returned back to the shelter for doing something wrong...and that was why he wasn't bonding with anyone and giving us a hard time. He figured he would be going back at some point and he was scared to trust us.[/align][align=left]We've worked with him and he's now at the point that he knows he's here forever....he's learned that I'm his "FOREVER MOMMY" and he's very comfortable (sometimes too comfortable).[/align][align=left]I say this to say that yes - sometimes if rabbits are returned - particularly if they were happy where they were or got along where they were - it could make them hesitant when adopted again. You do have a valid concern.[/align][align=left]Something I think you may need to consider is the personality of the flemish giant breed (in general). They're very laid back and low energy rabbits. If she has a good size cage and gets out time every other day even for half an hour - that is good for her (especially once she's older). I'm not saying she wouldn't enjoy out time - but most of mine will play for about 15 minutes at most and then go loaf somewhere and sleep. They're not like holland lops which will go and go and go and go...[/align][align=left]I will never criticize you if you take her back - but if you're feeling some sort of attachment to her- you might want to give it a trial period of say a month or so.[/align][align=left]With Zeus - within the first month or two I often wished I hadn't gotten him and could take him back. Now - I can't imagine life without him - he's our bedroom bunny and he sleeps with me and is there on the bed when I wake up, etc. 
[/align][align=left]I'm glad that I held onto him and trusted that the feelings I originally had for him - would grow.[/align][align=left]Once again - no criticism meant - whatever your decision winds up being! 
[/align]


----------



## Yield (Mar 21, 2011)

TinysMom wrote:


> *Yield wrote: *
> 
> 
> > nochoramet wrote:
> ...



[align=center]Thank you for all of this...

I'm still on the border... only because I'm worried about the attention I can provide all of my rabbits, you know? because I have school and homework and I will be starting college next year. I didn't think it would be a problem but now I'm worried about it- a lot. So much so that I feel like I have to choose between Nala or Solara/Sabriel/Silas. I didn't feel that way with Soleil and I don't know why I feel that way now... I want to cry. I feel so torn.


----------



## Jynxie (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sorry you're having problems with Nala.
I agree on the trial peirod but if you already know she isn't for you well then, there is your answer. 

Good luck. :3


----------



## Yield (Mar 23, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you Carley.

Well right now I should be in bed. I should be sleeping. But I just finished blow-drying my hair after a shower and I'm downloading Dragon Ball Z episodes. 

I'm dreading tomorrow's accounting test. YES. WE HAVE ANOTHER TEST. I hope she doesn't screw us over on this one like she does all the others. I'm hoping that I'll do good. 

Or maybe we'll have an "ice-day" since the weather is bad. Please wish for me to have one.. I could really use it. Especially since tomorrow is going to be so hard for me.

Good news! My druggie friend has mostly quit drugs, except for weed and tobacco that he smokes in a hookah o__O... I don't hang out with him or anything and I don't do any of that stuff (he's offered me and so did my ex-friend but I said no! I'm a drug-free individual!)

Anyways I am SO proud of him! =) I mean, he does the bad ones every once in a while but he used to do them like every day and it was really bad. He lost sooo much weight and stuff. And he looks so much older from when I met him at the Greeley Estates concert... I used to have a crush on him. But I don't like dating druggies (even if it is just weed) cause I dated one before and he was CRAZY! (I know not all are, but yeah)

Anyways I'd just rather not be around that stuff. It feels like almost everyone at my school does it. It's really annoying cause they do it cause they think it's cool. Sorry- it's NOT!! Drugs are bad! Seriously!

Anyways.. goodnight everyone.. wish me luck.


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 23, 2011)

Good luck, Bailee.  Long time didn't log on, I have a lot to catch up on. Talk to you later then.  Miss you !!!


----------



## nochoramet (Mar 23, 2011)

That's great that he's getting off! My boyfriend's cousin had to go to serious rehab because he was hitting the hard stuff as well... he's doing great now though and we're all SOOOO proud of him. I'm just dropping by to check up on things, I have 3874358798543 things to do before the weekend so I am taking a teeny break!


----------



## Yield (Mar 23, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you Vircia. I hope we can talk soon! I miss you too!

Amanda, yeah! I'm very proud =)

So we took Nala back today... It was the hardest thing I've ever done. I cried so hard. But I know it was for the best and I feel like I have a huge weight lifted off my shoulders, even though I miss her terribly =(

On the other hand, this is Madison, a HUGE Flemish Giant at the sanctuary!






She's very sweet and she reminds me of Silas. She even has a tattoo in her ear from a breeder. She was set loose cause the owner didn't want her anymore. Sad stuff =( I hope she gets a good home!


----------



## Yield (Mar 24, 2011)

[align=center]So we just took a new test in Accounting... guess what I got...? An E...
This is insane. I cried in class. I cried on the way to lunch. And then I went home. Do I seem like an E-student?! NOO!!!
I try my hardest in that class. I study. I do the "recommended homework" that's not worth any points! I take notes! I do what I have to do and I get repaid with E's on EVERY TEST! Something is wrong here!!!

And it's the teacher. 

We are doing something about this. Me and my classmates. Me and my mom. Something has to be done about this. I CANNOT FAIL THIS CLASS. I WILL NOT GRADUATE IF I DO NOT.


----------



## Yield (Mar 25, 2011)

[align=center]Staying home today. I can work on my 20 page research paper and I have my accounting book so I can take notes and stuff on my own instead of having my illiterate teacher ATTEMPT to teach us.


----------



## Bunny parents (Mar 25, 2011)

How's the research going ?  I'm at home today too. What a cloudy day today. Gosh, did I tell you that I don't like this kind of weather ? :-/ Where's Spring ??? 

Take care, Bailee.


----------



## Yield (Mar 25, 2011)

[align=center]The research is going horrible! My teacher is SOOO picky about resources. It's awfully annoying =(
Is it cold? It's cold here. This weather sucks! We've been having sleet! IT'S SPRING. NO MORE STUFF LIKE THAT!

You too Vircia =)


----------



## Yield (Mar 26, 2011)

[align=center]Got some pics of everybun's setup today. 

This is Sabriel's cage, it used to be Nala's... but yeah. You'll see a picture of Sabriel's old cage in a further pic, when he had to be restricted of movement. I was planning on rebonding him with Solara but not anymore so he's got his separate space.





Anyways, the reason for the newspaper is it is slippery (the ground) and he LOVES to shred the newspaper XD It's turning his front feet black but he likes it so whatever! XD

Here's his pen to go with it. (He's in the wicker basket on the bottom of the pic)





A little empty for now.. XD

Solara's cage and pen!





Sabriel's old cage is that black one. Gotta clean it up and store it away in case we need it for something... Now we have two extra litterboxes... never know if we're gunna need em... also could be used for if we take them to the pet store or whatever XD

Last but not least, Silas's!




It's bigger, but I didn't want you guys to see my messy room.. XD Empty-ish because he's so lazy... I put new toys and he ignores them, lol. Need to go put this wicker ring in there.


----------



## Yield (Mar 29, 2011)

[align=center]Pic time!

Solara's pretty fur! (Sabriel pulled it outta her a lil while back)





Silas!~





Sabriel (and my profile picture on Facebook!)





Silas's cute cheeks!





Sabriel's pretty eye!





Cutie! <3





Sabriel's signature "horrified" look XD





Someone wanted more pics of Solara (can't remember who)... but here you go!

















Bunny pellets!





Some more Silas =P


----------



## Nela (Mar 30, 2011)

Love the pictures Bailee!


----------



## Yield (Mar 30, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you! ^_^


----------



## Yield (Apr 2, 2011)

[align=center]We took Sabriel to the vet for his sneezing, and of course, his nose wasn't runny at the time, so we did a back-of-the-throat-swab and she's doing cultures. (which costs 150 bucks!!!!!! I now have like 1000$ from Sabriel to pay my parents back.)

We get answers on Tuesday or Wednesday. 

She checked his teeth too- said they looked fine, a little sharp, but they aren't bothering him.

And of course as soon as we get home, Sabriel decides that he's going to pee EVERYWHERE BUT his litter box. UGH.


----------



## hln917 (Apr 2, 2011)

Lol! That's his pay back for taking him to the doctors! :biggrin2:


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 4, 2011)

I just saw that you did take Nala back  I'm so sorry you had to do that but it seems like it was the right thing to do. I love keeping up with your blog! I almost feel like I live close to you and keep up with your buns IRL! lol! I wish I could meet yall, if only you weren't so far away!

So good news  I found the bunny that stole my heart this Sunday and I found out today I can get him  it's from the guy who took Fiver! It's a wee baby lionhead that just stole my heart completely. I might even have to start a blog for him  he's captured me that fast. And he's the sweetest little guy too, not like Fiver was at all. His name will be Beau!


----------



## Yield (Apr 4, 2011)

[align=center]@Helen: Yeah it is XD

@Amanda: Yeah =( Nala already has a wonderful home and I have her new mommy on Facebook so I can get updates on her whenever and see pictures of her! So I'm glad for that! And aww =) I'm glad! I try to make my blog pretty personal, so people get a hint at what my life is like and how I'm feeling!

And I just saw your post on that! Good for you! I'm so glad for you! Definitely start a blog!! Beau pronounced Bo right?


And I'm going to a concert on Thursday (as long as I clean my room before then) and I'm feeling so blah about cleaning my room because I am sick! Like that hacking-make-your-chest-hurt kind of cough- like I laugh, choke, then cough. And it kills! My head hurts and my back hurts and add that to the cough and chest hurting. FFFF. I am gunna DIE at that concert!!! It's a kinda "screamo" concert so I'll prob get a headache and WHATEVER. Dx I'll have fun anyways! *shifty look* It's not like I go in the mosh pits anyways.


Sabriel has learned SPIN! I'll be uploading a video on FB soon.. =) Silas is learning it pretty well too!


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 4, 2011)

That's great about Nala! And yes I love your blog, it's so interesting.
Yep, pronounced Bo, but I like the spelling Beau better lol 
And oooh I hope you start feeling better, it'll suck if you are sick at the concert but if you are you'll still have fun 
AND I SAW THE VIDEO!!! HE IS SO CYOOOOOOT!!!!! I want to love on him so bad


----------



## Yield (Apr 4, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah!
And why thank you x3
And yeah, just making sure ^_^
Thank you <3 I hope I start feeling better too D: See I'm the kind of person who forgets to take medicine so I stay sick for like EVERRR.
And I know right!? He's such a lover boy <3


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, that's great to hear about Nala! Especially now that you can get updates and pics, it's pretty lucky that you can still see her 

Hopefully you get better before the concert, it would be a real bummer if you were sick during it. Just takes lots and lots of vitamin C, my Mom swears by it. Whenever I'm sick she practically shoves it down my throat XD


----------



## Yield (Apr 5, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah =)

I agree! XDD
But my mom buys really nasty orange juice =( Or I'd be drinking that like crazy!
I need those candy-like vitamin C tablets.. those were yummy.. XD


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2011)

How you feeling?


----------



## Yield (Apr 7, 2011)

JadeIcing wrote:


> How you feeling?



ironic that you ask me that now lol.. i feel so horrible. my stomach hurts so bad.. i hate this so much Dx


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 7, 2011)

Funny you mentioned screamo concerts, those were my favourites when I was younger with like multicoloured hair and piercings everywhere LOL.

-Swifty eyes also- I totally never participated in the mosh pits.. No never... LOL. 


Anyways I hope you feel better, you need those kid flinstone chewables haha.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 7, 2011)

Aww *hugs*


----------



## Yield (Apr 7, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you both of you. I feel a load better now. I thought I was gunna puke so many times. I was bawling half the day. I even tried to make myself puke. I just choked- it was pathetic. I haven't puked in 5 years or more.

Anyways Carley, yeah I love screamo concerts. I couldn't go to that one I wanted to today cause I felt so crappy.. =( I'm very disappointed DX I actually eat Flinstone Gummies. I never liked the chewables as a kid. But the gummies are like extra hard Â¬_Â¬

@Ali: *hugs back* 


Picture of myself yesterday that I really like (now my FB default):






Now for some bunnies at Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary! (keep in mind that it's messy there because I go in long after the people who clean the pens and stuff leave because I like my privacy while I socialize. So the buns have made a mess of everything again by time I get there.)

This is Snow and Klondike:





I dunno who is who but the bunny in front has something wrong with his face =( They were supposed to be "test bunnies" but they were rescued <3

Princess Sparkles!




She is new, but she is very.. odd. Like she seems to like being pet, but if you pet her a way she doesn't "seem" to like, she sounds like she's either twitching or grunting. I dunno!

Piper!




A very shy but food-obsessed bunbun =) Reminds me of a puppy!

Montel!




He was left outside of the rescue by someone. He's very sweet and very handsome. =)

Mamie, Cousteau, and Dodd




I dunno who is who, but the brown one (the only boy) is very sweet and friendly and the other two only come for food. I think they've been there for quite a while.

This is Madison, the HUGE Flemish Giant.




She's tattooed and everything. But she's next to my shoe- size 9.5 in Mens or something. This picture does her size no justice.

Mabel, Silas's mini-twin! (female XD)




She's bonded to a male New Zealand named Sugar. I didn't get a pic of him Dx When they housed Mabel in the barn, she always came up to the fence when we were getting the veggies for the other buns so we always fed her. She's very sweet =)

Lucy, Lulu's sister.




She let me hold her this time around. She was being sooo sweet =)

This is Liam. He used to have the headtilt.




He is from the Reno 500- where GLRS rescued 500 rabbits from Reno, Nevada. So he's been here a while with his bondmate (and brother), Edgar:





This is Julian and Ginger




They are ALWAYS chasing each other and borderline fighting.  But they're so cute.

This is Ira.




He is bonded to a bigger gray bunny with scars named Bluebell (female- and same color!) He went on his hind legs when he heard my camera click =) It was cute.

Holley and Tommy, the oldest residents at GLRS




Holley is... 11 or older- I can't remember, and Tommy is one or two years younger. Holley was too old and small to be spayed, so she's the only rabbit remaining that way, Tommy is neutered. They are permanent residents.

This is Gypsy, a purebred Lionhead from "Webers Lionheads"




She is very shy, but she has really warmed up to me. She licked me. She jumped in my lap. When I first met her, she RAN from me. She lets me pet her. I feel so proud =) She even has the tattoo and papers. But she was kept as a pet and not a show Rabbit I'm pretty sure.

Here is Madison compared to George, a new little dutch bunny at GLRS. This picture still does Madison no justice.





Here's George in all his glory.




He is very cute and reminds me lots of Sabriel, but unlike Sabriel, he's a very stiff, and kind of skittish bun once you aren't petting him XD

Frankie and Francesca.




This used to be a trio- the third one was Onyx, but he passed away soon after I started volunteering =( They were the first buns I met I'm pretty sure.

Frankie on his own





This is Elliot




He is so cute and is always tugging on his pen door and jumping up to see people.

This is Dorito.




I love Dorito, everyone said she was shy, but she's sooo sweet and LOVES when I pet her. She even lets me pick her up sometimes! =)

New bun with a very contradicting name: Cuddles.




Very cage aggressive- and she won't leave her space either :I

Cocoa (male) and Bunnyta (female)!




One of the first pairs I met. Cocoa recently got the head-tilt but is now over it, but still leans on Bunnyta a lot for support.

Bacardi!




He is so cute and sweet, I can pick him up and hold him and he just sits there <3

Ann Marie, paired with Finn, another bunny from the Reno 500. (Which by the way, those bunnies are VERY skittish)




I didn't get a picture of Finn =( I haven't socialized Ann Marie and Finn lately because Ann Marie has been sneezing and I don't wanna risk it.

Amelia! A new dutch bunny.




She is sooo cuteee. =) And you can't see it, but she has a chunk outta her ear. I think it's cute. XD

And that's all for now! XD


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 8, 2011)

OMG another lop named Bunnyta! How sweet!
Loved all the pictures! I love bunnies muzzle pouches, they are the cutest ever. Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Yield (Apr 8, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah =)!!!
And glad you liked them ^_^ I enjoy taking them. This means I'm gunna have to bring my camera lots =)
Yeah, I'm feeling LOTS better! I ATE REAL FOOD BESIDES PEANUT BUTTER AND TOAST THIS MORNING! YAYY!!! 8D
Thanks for asking 8D


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 8, 2011)

YAY! I'm glad you're starting to recover! And you're welcome 
The buns are just tooooo cute. Moar pics! I'd love to see more of Bunnyta, that brings up strange but good feelings that other people have lops with that name.


----------



## Yield (Apr 8, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> YAY! I'm glad you're starting to recover! And you're welcome
> The buns are just tooooo cute. Moar pics! I'd love to see more of Bunnyta, that brings up strange but good feelings that other people have lops with that name.



[align=center]Yes, we too =D
Okay! Any other bun you'd like more pictures of?
I'll get more pics of Bunnyta next week too =)
(I go every Wednesday)[/align]


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 8, 2011)

Definitely the dutches and the lionhead <3 but really it doesn't matter because either way I'm getting my daily SQUEE!!


----------



## Yield (Apr 8, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> Definitely the dutches and the lionhead <3 but really it doesn't matter because either way I'm getting my daily SQUEE!!



=) I'll definitely get more pictures of them When I saw they got Gypsy- I was like "Yay!" cause I never saw a Lionhead in person and then she THUMPED at me. lol. But I'm so glad she's warmed up to me =) When I saw the dutches I was super excited too. Dutches are my favorites. Which is weird because I never wanted one... when we adopted Sabriel I was trying to look at Stewart- a New Zealand, but my mom was like "Look at this one!" (Sabriel) and she was like "Hold him!" So I did and I fell in love and we took him into a pen and he ran around and licked my leg. Sooo sweet <3 I knew he was the one! And every dutch I've met except the feral (almost) Finn, has been soooo sweet.


----------



## Yield (Apr 8, 2011)

[align=center]Got Sabriel's culture results! He has normal stuff for rabbits- nothing that "shocking" (except for E.Coli- but still, not that shocking cause rabbits eat their own poop.. XD) 

BUT we're thinking of doing this test that SPECIFICALLY checks for Pasteurella. It's fairly new so the vet wants to try it out too so she offered to pay half of the price. :O It's 51 dollars- so 25 something for us and 25 something for her. I'm saying go for it..! x)


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 8, 2011)

Dutches have always had a spot in my heart ever since I met my boyfriend's dutch, Humper. I swear, he set the highest expectations for rabbits around the world. He sat with you and wouldn't move unless you put him down, he didn't go mean if you didn't fool with him 24/7, he would lay on his back for hours at a time, he'd kiss you, follow you, come greet you when you opened his hutch... never have I ever seen a rabbit that acted like that! And he was gorgeous too, with his black and white tux  

And that's great about Sabriel! and the fact the vet's offering to pay half for the pasteurella test! I hope he comes out with a clean bill of health


----------



## Yield (Apr 8, 2011)

[align=center]Yeah, I love dutch personalities =) they're always sooo sweet!

yeah! I really hope we do it!

And uggh. So we went to the Humane Society and was reminded why I'm afraid of dogs (yet I love them.. go figure.. But I DONT show fear around them at all). One dog acted like it was gunna be nice, then snarled and almost bit me. And then I was petting one and she was licking me and suddenly she started biting my hand and jumped up and snarled at me.

UGH! DX
I'll never get a dog from a shelter. I know that sounds so.. selfish and horrible BUT I'm just too nervous. Especially since the kind of dog I want is a GERMAN SHEPHERD and a Shiba Inu of my own in the future... *sighs*

And there was this adorable lop rabbit at the Humane Society, and he was SOOO sweet!

This is the dog that almost bit me:
http://www.petango.com/Webservices/...3&css=http://www.hshv.org/hshv_stylesheet.css

and I can't find the one that jumped up and snarled on the site...

ANYWAYS!!! Here's the cute little lop <3
http://www.petango.com/Webservices/...5&css=http://www.hshv.org/hshv_stylesheet.css

He was so sweet- let me pet him for like EVERRR. If I didn't have my three rabbit, he'd be coming home with me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 9, 2011)

GSD and shiba inu... Good taste in doggies. :3

They're both in my top five.


----------



## Yield (Apr 9, 2011)

Jynxie wrote:


> GSD and shiba inu... Good taste in doggies. :3
> 
> They're both in my top five.



[align=center];D Hehe.

I helped my neighbor raise a GSD in my old home in the suburbs. She LOVED me, she'd always hop the fence to come see me. I taught her to walk on a leash, I taught her tricks, I played with her every day and watched her when her owner was out. ^_^ She was ALMOST mine in the first place but my dad hates GSDs. Which I think is crazy. =/ But yeah. She's was practically half mine, and she moved, and so did we, so I never see her anymore =(

And Shiba Inu... =) We have one so yeah! 8D A 63 LB ONE!! XD (He's probably poorly bred =/ We got him from Petland... SHHH! We never planned to but I fell in love <3 And he's been GREAT!)


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe part akita if he's 63 pounds, maybe akita/shiba mix.


----------



## Yield (Apr 9, 2011)

[align=center]hm... my parents and I thought about it and ruled it out pretty quickly. XD Kiba has no Akita personality. He's all Shiba personality wise. And he doesn't have any wrinkly Akita face...  I really wanna do a dna test on him XD


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah makes sense.

Jynx is mixed, though you'd never guess it. She's actually part lab. Who knows maybe your dog is part something and isn't showing it. Jynx also acts like a Shepherd and has the same traits as a GSD would.

I'm not sure if the DNA tests work, but it would be neat if they did. I wonder if Jynx has anything else in her background.

Here are some pictures of Jynx (see no lab! ahaha)


----------



## Yield (Apr 10, 2011)

[align=center]Wow that's crazy O_O

I am so jealous. LOL. I want a GSD sooo bad. Seriously. D:
Can't wait till I get one. <3

I had a dream last night that I brought Sabriel to school O_O

It's so nice out today, my window is wide open! The bunnies can relish the the fresh air 8D

Silas and Sabriel were doing tons of binkies


----------



## Yield (Apr 10, 2011)

[align=center]It's actually 81 degrees here. Hotter than it was supposed to be. We had Silas outside (I was putting chilly water on the back of his neck/ears and I had ice water and a frozen fruit pack for him to have access to, along with shade!)

Here's the main window in my room:




I had to close it a bit cause there was a whirlwind of fur 

Silas's window:





Solara's window:





Sabriel's window:





Silas on the porch in the shade =)


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 13, 2011)

How are the bunnies? And how are you??


----------



## Yield (Apr 13, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> How are the bunnies? And how are you??



[align=center]Hi!
The bunnies are doing good =)
And I'm doing fine.
Nothing much to update...
I've been getting a little frustrated with Courtland (boyfriend) not really talking to me, but he explained that I feels like he's making me upset and stuff and the only reason I'm upset is cause he lacks in discussion skills with me! XD Boys can be SOOO annoying.

I might be seeing Insidious. I'm kinda scared to see it. .__.

What about you?


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 13, 2011)

LOL that sounds EXACTLY like me and Michael when we first started dating! He had never had a girlfriend before me, and so therefore had no clue how to act, nor when to call or what to talk about. It was a very awkward start because then he was worried that he made me mad by calling and I was mad because he didn't call (same as you haha) I hope you and him get it figured out!

And that's great about the buns, just was wondering how my favorite 3 forum buns were doing!

Meh, I'm trying to study for my lab final tomorrow and bunny faces keep distracting me... and I have the munchies -_-

Insidious looks terrifying... I can't watch scary movies or I will have nervous breakdowns! I'm terrified of the dark and shadows and being alone at night XD I'm a big baby I know.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 13, 2011)

Haha, I was Stephens first girlfriend too.
He had the ugly duckling syndrome thing going on haha, but he's a looker now. ;3

It was a hard first year, he's a few years old (okay.. 4/5 depending on the time of year)... But he had NO idea how to really do anything. So it was frustrating at time.

We actually started living together after two months of dating which if you could believe, was really difficult... haha.

Either way, we're going on 2 years. So don't give up, because our last year has been great. We're best friends and I couldn't imagine being without him. 

Good luck.


----------



## Yield (Apr 14, 2011)

[align=center]@Amanda: Lol! I don't think I was any boy's first girlfriend... hmm. Nope. Don't think so. Courtland dated one girl before me, for like 2 years. =P LAME! Jk. It doesn't bother me XD 
=)) Bout to go give the bunbuns their food actually!~

OMG I KNOW. I'M SO SCARED TO SEE IT. D:

@Carley: XDD Aww. I think Court's a looker =)
Me and liking younger boys ._.;; LOL
So I THINK tomorrow is Courtland and I's 2 month. But he's saying it's 3. But we started dating on Valentines day.
SO IT'S 2 MONTHS? RIGHT? TOO MUCH MATH XD

And oh my gosh, I could not imagine living together with courtland. LOL he'll have to wait a long... butt time. XD

I'm not giving up XD I feel like I'm weak in this relationship though XD cause i can never stay mad at him. FFF. But then again, I feel bossy cause he never knows what I want XD So I have to tell it to him straight instead of hints o_< lol

Thank you =)


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 14, 2011)

You have no idea how jealous I am hearing about how warm your weather is T.T We just finally got most of the snow melted, and now we're supposed to have 10 more centimeters of snow overnight. Oh, the joys of Alberta weather...

It's so cool that each of your buns get their own window! Gonna make mine jealous since they have to share XD


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 14, 2011)

How did that paper on bunnies go?
Good mark I hope? :3


----------



## Yield (Apr 14, 2011)

Jynxie wrote:


> How did that paper on bunnies go?
> Good mark I hope? :3



We haven't gotten the grades yet. =O I'm nervous.
We get to do presentations and I'm going to be using Sony Vegas =) I'm hoping to blow everyone's mind!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the pictures of Silas. It's almost like he's thinking he's too dignified to get excited over anything. LOL Bunn man disapproves, of everything! 

I was my husband's first girlfriend believe it or not! He was 22 and never dated because he was a chess geek. We have been married almost 12 years and he's still a chess geek, but he makes a living at it and he's super sweet. Think of it as you getting them before bad habbits develop. All boys need a little training to function well in civil society.


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 14, 2011)

REALLY? That makes me feel so much better, because I often become afraid that Michael will want someone else and get tired of me, but he never dated because he never met a girl he liked until he met me and he liked me for 3 years before I noticed him *lol* he is a guitar dork but there isn't a day that passes that I am not amazed how lucky I am to have someone as awesome as he is! 

We still have awkward moments because he doesn't wanna get married or have kids at the moment (like, doesn't want to think about it happening in the future) and me with all of my girly hormones am like "Let's talk about weddings! Let's talk about kids!!" lol and he's like Umm.... let's talk guitars! But it's no big deal, I'm only 2 years away from graduating college and then we can confront those issues!


----------



## Yield (Apr 15, 2011)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> I love the pictures of Silas. It's almost like he's thinking he's too dignified to get excited over anything. LOL Bunn man disapproves, of everything!
> 
> I was my husband's first girlfriend believe it or not! He was 22 and never dated because he was a chess geek. We have been married almost 12 years and he's still a chess geek, but he makes a living at it and he's super sweet. Think of it as you getting them before bad habbits develop. All boys need a little training to function well in civil society.



[align=center]He's far from dignified XD He's a clumsy furball! XD But he IS too lazy ;D

Oh wow! =P The last thing you said made me smile XD They totally do need training XD


----------



## Yield (Apr 15, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> REALLY? That makes me feel so much better, because I often become afraid that Michael will want someone else and get tired of me, but he never dated because he never met a girl he liked until he met me and he liked me for 3 years before I noticed him *lol* he is a guitar dork but there isn't a day that passes that I am not amazed how lucky I am to have someone as awesome as he is!
> 
> We still have awkward moments because he doesn't wanna get married or have kids at the moment (like, doesn't want to think about it happening in the future) and me with all of my girly hormones am like "Let's talk about weddings! Let's talk about kids!!" lol and he's like Umm.... let's talk guitars! But it's no big deal, I'm only 2 years away from graduating college and then we can confront those issues!



[align=center]I'm not sure if you're talking to me.. XD

LOL. I'm the complete opposite of that. And I'm pretty sure I will be for a while. XD I don't want kids. And I'm not sure if I wanna get married for a LOOOOOOOOOOONG time. XD


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol I was talking to Brandy  But yeah I am so ready to get married and have kids it's not even funny XD I dunno if I'm weird or not but I have always been a romantic since I was teeny tiny! 

And Silas does look dignified  I love how coot he is though


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey, Bailee  How are you ? How's everything going ? I'm so sorry that I haven't logged on for a while, but I'm still around  Really had no time to write or update my blog. How are your baby buns ? Pls send them hugs and kisses from me. Kimi is doing okay. I just hope she won't be sad or lonely 'cause I have to go to work everyday now. Fortunately,my work finishes at 15.00. So I can go home before she wakes up and realizes that her momma sneaks away to work  
Take care, 
Vircia.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha, well after living together for almost two years stephen and myself have talked about marriage and children. We don't want children in the future, but when we both actually have career jobs we do plan on getting married. 

I already have a fake engagment ring, more like a promise ring in my opinion. To pretty much say we want to get married, just not now LOL.

Also having a guy first is awesome imo, you don't have to worry about being compared, and they'll kiss you like you trained them too, plus they treat you like queens LOL.

Anyways, back to your blog. haha.
We kinda derailed it with marriage and being the first girl friend talk.  Sorry.


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 15, 2011)

^^ Yes I agree, Michael does treat me exactly like I want to be treated but what can I say! We've been dating three years and so we are so comfortable around one another we don't even have to try. I do want to marry him one day but I don't want to scare him off by talking about it.

And yes back to the blog XD sorry about that


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 15, 2011)

Amanda, you guys are still so young. Just enjoy yourselves for now. Wedding and kids can wait until after school. 

The sweet geeks are the best. On Monday I came home and looked into the fridge and found flowers! Joshua felt bad that I had to have a minor procedure on my toe and it got infected. He may not say much, but he can make me melt. And to think I never wanted to get married. The right man makes all the difference in the world!

Back to bunns- I think it is all the funnier that Silas is a goofball because he looks so serious. Almost like when you see a man in a suit on the floor playing with a kid. It's even cuter because it's out of place with first glance.


----------



## Yield (Apr 15, 2011)

[align=center]@Vircia: Hi Vircia =) I'm doing pretty good. I'm having difficulties in Accounting still- but I'm staying after now so I can get good grades (hopefully!). I'm staying outta drama in school too, thank goodness. 

My bunbuns are good. Silas had a booboo on his back (like on his shoulder) but it has healed now. It's weird because Lulu had had a similar booboo. But they had never fought with anyone or anything. Sabriel isn't sneezing much anymore- which is good. If he starts sneezing again, we're going to do the Pasteurella test. I love how eager Sabriel is to learn. He gets so excited when I have him do "Spin" XD Same with Silas. Solara's "better" in a way. She lets me pet her when I give her treats and then she gets all grumpy and shoves me away and threatens to bite me. What a meanie :grumpy:

=) I'm glad Kimi is doing okay! How's you and the whole family? =) Doing good? I'm sure Kimi is okay ^_^ My bunbuns don't see me until 3:00 PM cause I have school XD

@Carley: No it's okay =) I like being able to talk to you guys about this stuff. Most of you get me better than my friends and mom do. That's something I dislike. Being compared to someone. But Courtland never mentions the other girl he dated. I'd feel pretty... unhappy if he did. I do wish I could see her though. Like know what she looks like. I wanted to ask Court but I figured that'd be weird so I didn't XD

Haha, I feel like you're gunna laugh- but I am afraid of making out :baghead

I made out with ONE guy and it was my first time and it was a HORRIBLE experience.(I've dated.. multiple guys... though I only 'kissed' 3 of them) He slobbered like a dog and he wanted to make out CONSTANTLY. It was so awkward. 

I snuck downstairs while he was over (it was the first and last day we made out) and had my mom say we had to take him home because I didn't want to be around him. 

I think I broke up with him the next day (he ended up being a total PSYCHO (and a bad child) so I'm glad I did... but yeah. Like he was REALLY nice when I broke up with him and then like this girl named Kayla- my friend now- dated him and when she broke up with him he flipped a lid!

I'm glad you and Stephen get along and agree so well =) (from what I'm hearing! XD)

@Amanda: No no it's okay x3

@Brandy: Yeah, Courtland is a "geek" sort of too =) He's very good with computers, LOVES Dragon Ball Z like me, lets me talk all the time about rabbits, stuff like that. XD 

We're that annoying couple that goes:
"I love you!"
"I love you more!"
"Noooo I love you more!"
"FINE, equal? <3"

XDDD I always was like "WTTTFFF" when I saw/heard people do that. Not anymoreeeee. XD Haha.

Yeah, Silas is the BIGGEST goofball ever. XD


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 15, 2011)

LOL Joshua and I never leave the house without giving eachother a kiss and saying we love eachother so I understand.

As for the kissing, you just have to train the guy how to do things right. It helps you to communicate and be more open about things. Making out gets more fun with practice.


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree with the making out thing! I used to HATE IT! I'm kind of terrible but I have taken all the guys I've kissed "kiss virginity" hahaha none of them had kissed another girl before so all the "makeouts" and even just kisses were terrible! Michael is the only one that kissed well! And even though it was kind of bad at first he's really good at it now XD all guys take training in that department and even then I think some don't get the picture sadly.

Me and Michael do that all the time too! We'll be trying to get off the phone and we'll be like "I love you more!" "No you don't i love you more!" "Okay 123 I LOVE YOU THE MOST!!" haha! I used to think that was so stupid and now I'm like, well.. I guess I'll be stupid then XD

And Brandy I agree  it's just sometimes frustrating when I see girls I graduated with having kids and getting married and I get super jealous! But I really want to be able to provide for my kids and get my degree so I'm like "just be patient amanda! It'll make it all the better!"


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 15, 2011)

One thing I really liked about being Stephens first girlfriend/kiss... He kisses like I want him too. I really hate tongue, grosses me out. My ex sounds like your ex, always wanted to make out and was sloppy, that ended quick haha.

So none of that for us, he even said he didn't know how to use tongue... I said good LOL.

Also yeah me and stephen get along great really well, we never fight, we're like best friends which is amazing since I get annoyed with people after 24 hours and we've almost been living together for two years now. :3 

His mom loves me too, which is great too. 
She's even asked Stephen when he's going to pop the question in our first year of dating and told me that she wants grand kids... Not sure if she realizes... I'm only going to be 18 this month, have a few years of school to get though, plus get a career... Plus I don't want kids LOL.

Ps, reading this.. I realized I grew up way to fast.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 16, 2011)

Amanda, you are smart to wait. Lots of my friends that did the marriage and kid thing right after HS are now divorced. I really think it takes a while of being an adult before your personality settles in and you can be sure the person is who you want for the rest of your life. It's a very long time. I know it's not romantic, but before I got married I wrote a list of his pros/cons. Obviously the pros won, but I think the more important thing is that I decided I could live with all the cons. Yes it has been nice that he's gotten better at cleaning, but you have to be willing to take them as they are because they won't change over night and perhaps ever.

Carley, how old is he? 18 seems way too young to be living with someone for a couple of years. What do your parrents think?


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 16, 2011)

He will actually be turning 23 this year, and I'm turning 18 this month. So he is quite a bit older then me.
You'd never guess that he was older then me mind you, I've always had the curse of acting way to mature for my age, as well as looking it 

My parents are actually really good about it, they know he's a good guy and he's helped me pay for my education a lot. 
He actually is the one who bought me all my school supplies and paid for me to get into my academic upgrading class course and the one who convinced me to go back to school and go to college (I dropped out of school at grade 10 to work, since I didn't know what I wanted to do. I moved to a new city and was a little scared to go to a new city school, while I was raised in farm country. So it was a big culture shock too)

Some people have a problem with the age difference, but he's a good guy and he takes really good care of me. He's also turned my life around for the better. I also happen to really adore the guy haha.

But yeah we started living together when I was 16, which again most people weren't impressed about.


----------



## Yield (Apr 18, 2011)

[align=center]Carley, your boyfriend sounds really nice =)

Nothing really much to say today
cept for
I GOT A B ON MY ACCOUNTING QUIZ!!! YAY! Now to pass the test.

Tomorrow we go to a meeting about the Japanese trip. Cause it's still on, even though with what is going on there. I'm nervous. I kinda want them to cancel it and refund everyone's money. My parents even said if they do- we can go somewhere else. WHERE SHOULD I GO IF WE DO?

Australia, New Zealand, Switzerland, and more sound so cooooolll... =)


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 18, 2011)

That's awesome!! Congrats!

If they cancelled the trip, I'd say New Zealand but that's because that's where the LOTR was filmed and it's beautiful - but all those places would be awesome!!

What will yall be doing in Japan?


----------



## Yield (Apr 18, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> That's awesome!! Congrats!
> 
> If they cancelled the trip, I'd say New Zealand but that's because that's where the LOTR was filmed and it's beautiful - but all those places would be awesome!!
> 
> What will yall be doing in Japan?



[align=center]Thank you!
And LOL. I've never seen LOTR and I don't wanna to be honest (no offense!) XD Not my style . 
NZ looks super pretty though!
I always wanted to go to Australia as a kid. D:
I wanted to meet Steve Irwin! D:

It's just a school trip, like a tour thing. =P

Also- some cute pics I took of Solara today!


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 18, 2011)

Hehe it's fine! I just love LOTR, I grew up with the books and the movies so yeah just part of my childhood! And YES I loved Steve Irwin!! I was so sad when he died. Australia would be beautiful.


And I love those pictures!! The lighting and everything is just beautiful!


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 19, 2011)

Those are such cute pictures!

Also NZ looks gorgeous, I would love to visit there one day.

Good job on your B !


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats on the B! It can be stressful when you don't mesh with a teacher.
I would say either AU or NZ, both would be great. I don't think Japan is safe yet with all the radiation leaks etc.
The bunn pictures came out so great! How do you get them to sit still? My kids don't like the camera.


----------



## Yield (Apr 19, 2011)

[align=center]@Amanda: I never was interested in that kind of stuff I guess XD I always preferred animal books and movies (I wouldn't read a book/watch a movie if it didnt have animals in it!).
I was very sad too =( I really looked up to Steve Irwin, and I was so disappointed I never got to meet him, and so sad for his family =(

Thank you! 

@Carley: Thank you!
Yeah, I wanna go to New Zealand and Australia 8D
My friend said AU has a LOT of crime though.. that sounds scary .__.
Thank you!

@Brandy: Thank you!
Yeah, it's soooo stressful Dx Staying after school with her tomorrow >_>.
Have you heard anything about AU and crime? As I said in my reply to Carley... 
Yeah I don't think it's safe either but my teacher insists that it is =/
Thank you! I just make weird noises and the buns freeze like "WHOA WHAT WAS THAT?" and stare XD Then I catch the picture XD =)


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh no I was a HUGE animal nerd too! I have a ton of animal encyclopedias and all kinds of books and stories about them... I just had a lot of interests when I was younger! I obsessed over horses for forever. 

And congrats on the B! I must have missed it earlier. lol. And yeah the Japan thing would be kind of scary with the nuclear thing going on?


----------



## Yield (Apr 20, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> Oh no I was a HUGE animal nerd too! I have a ton of animal encyclopedias and all kinds of books and stories about them... I just had a lot of interests when I was younger! I obsessed over horses for forever.
> 
> And congrats on the B! I must have missed it earlier. lol. And yeah the Japan thing would be kind of scary with the nuclear thing going on?



[align=center]8D
Same here 

Thank you! ^_^
And well I think I'm gunna go fosho. LOL
Cause my friend Cassie is going and it'd be really horrible to back out on her. It's her first time on a plane as well.


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I'm too excited when I type, I seem to overuse the "!" mark haha. 

And go to Japan? Well I'm sure it still will be fun and everything. Just be careful, ya know? And that's really sweet of you to do for your friend  

How's Sabriel doing?


----------



## Yield (Apr 21, 2011)

[align=center]Lol, that's all good.
Yeah, I will be careful! I'm not doing it just for her, I wanna really go! I couldn't do something so scary (I've never been outside of the country) for someone else completely XD But we were both going for each other and we plan to be attached at the hip when we go so yeah! 8D

Sabriel is doing good. He's my little lover boy <3

I'll post GLRS pics from tonight tomorrow after school![/align]


[align=center]I'm so sad... =( Madison, the beautiful Flemish Giant passed away while getting spayed. I was so shocked when I read that. I'm so upset and I will miss her.. =(

Here's her Rainbow Bridge post:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=65036&forum_id=27

In my post with all the pictures of GLRS bunnies, remember Cuddles, the black otter Netherland Dwarf that I said was cage aggressive? She passed away too, she had cancer. =( I'm sad about that... but I wasn't attached like I was with Madison... =(


----------



## Yield (Apr 21, 2011)

[align=center]Also today my mom made some bunny cookies and I frosted them!

BEW... Netherland Dwarf? 





Sable point... Mini Rex? ;D





Checkered Giant? 8D





Dutch!??!? =D





Californian =D





Harlequin!





Another dutch, cause I love dutches =D





and English Spot maybe? =)





I had lotsa fun frosting these.. I think I should open a bakery and just sell bunny cookies according to a breed. XD


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 21, 2011)

Love your cookies  hehehe. The yellow Dutch looks so real. I can imagine it hops hops hops and HOPS ! 
WE're doing okay too, thanks. I spend 6 hrs at work everyday but sometimes I need to stay longer 'cause I have classes to teach. Kimi is mostly with my husband. It's god that one of us can be with her while another is at work. His job is usually on weekend, so I will be at home with baby girl. We've been thinking about finding a cute boy for Kimi, so they can be buddies  But I must admit I'm scared and I want to take some time to find a right boy and of course to see if Kimi will be lonely if she will be alone during the day sometimes and I want to make sure if we're ready for taking care two buns. Lots to do, I need to research more about binding bunnies and taking care a pair.  Miss you and your gang. Send me some cookies, will you ? I'm at work and I'm starving. When it's time for breakfast I miss Thailand the most. It's easy to find a veriety of breakfast. Not like here :-/ Okay, I love being in Poland but having sandwich every morning is killing me !!!  Hehehe, What can I say ?? I'm a rice eating0 girl !!!  
Hugs ! 
Vircia.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 21, 2011)

Those cookies are AWESOME.


----------



## Yield (Apr 21, 2011)

[align=center]Thank you Carley!

Some pics of GLRS buns.

Frankie. Male. Californian.






Frankie (male Californian) and Francesca (female mix).





Zelda... formerly known as Soleil. Female. New Zealand.









Edgar and Liam. Males. Dutch mixes.





Ronda. Female. Vienna marked Mini-rex.





Bluebell (female New Zealand mix) and Ira (male Netherland Dwarf).





Finn. Male. Dutch.





Sugar (male New Zealand) and Mabel (female Chinchilla).





Lucy. Female. Flemish Giant Mix.









Me socializing Gypsy (female Lionhead).





Gypsy.













I can't remember this one's name. He's a male and he's from what GLRS is calling "The Tuttle Hill Rescue". He was super sweet (the only non-skittish one) and loved pets. But he bit my finger and wouldn't let go, lol.





They're STILL capturing rabbits from Tuttle Hill because of someone releasing two rabbits and then them breeding. There's around 5 or 6 young buns, a mom with LOTS of YOUNG babies, 6 or 7 in the garage at the Sanctuary, and more still being captured... That's a lot of buns D:

Here's another one:




He's a male and I can't remember his name either.

Bacardi! I LOVE Bacardi. He is so sweet and lovey. I pick him up and cuddle him lots <3


----------



## Yield (Apr 22, 2011)

[align=center]So today when I was trying to take a picture of a wild rabbit, a large German Shepherd just trotted quickly through our yard. He ignored us when we whistled for him and we couldn't find him when we drove after him. He was on a MISSION or something. I hope he finds his home =(

I was able to get some pics:


----------



## Yield (Apr 22, 2011)

Bunny parents wrote:


> Love your cookies  hehehe. The yellow Dutch looks so real. I can imagine it hops hops hops and HOPS !
> WE're doing okay too, thanks. I spend 6 hrs at work everyday but sometimes I need to stay longer 'cause I have classes to teach. Kimi is mostly with my husband. It's god that one of us can be with her while another is at work. His job is usually on weekend, so I will be at home with baby girl. We've been thinking about finding a cute boy for Kimi, so they can be buddies  But I must admit I'm scared and I want to take some time to find a right boy and of course to see if Kimi will be lonely if she will be alone during the day sometimes and I want to make sure if we're ready for taking care two buns. Lots to do, I need to research more about binding bunnies and taking care a pair.  Miss you and your gang. Send me some cookies, will you ? I'm at work and I'm starving. When it's time for breakfast I miss Thailand the most. It's easy to find a veriety of breakfast. Not like here :-/ Okay, I love being in Poland but having sandwich every morning is killing me !!!  Hehehe, What can I say ?? I'm a rice eating0 girl !!!
> Hugs !
> Vircia.



[align=center]Thank you! 8D
XD Hehe. I love making the dutch ones <3
Aww! A little boyfriend for Kimi would be cute! It is difficult (bonding and such) but a lot of times it's worth it because you have two buns to love and they love each other. It's sooo cute!
I miss you too! I'd send you cookies!
and aww =( What kinda stuff do you eat for breakfast in Thailand and Poland? It's interesting hearing about different cultures different food choices ^_^
What kind of sandwiches? Hugs!
Bailee

P.S. Sabriel just had a crazy running fit. It was so weirdddd. O_O


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 22, 2011)

I love Gypsy, so cute.

Also love the pictures of the GSD.
Weird how he didn't respond to whistling at all.
Hopefully he was just trying to get home quick :3


----------



## Yield (Apr 22, 2011)

Jynxie wrote:


> I love Gypsy, so cute.
> 
> Also love the pictures of the GSD.
> Weird how he didn't respond to whistling at all.
> Hopefully he was just trying to get home quick :3



[align=center]Yeah, I love Gypsy too =) I love how she's warming up to me and she crawls in my lap some. If I go in her cage she thumps though XD But I had to the other day because I had to reach in Elliot's cage because he had thrown a box into his litterbox XD

I wanted to go outside when the GSD passed to try and call for him but my mom like freaked out. Because she didn't want him to attack me. I would have been able to call for him then though... I hope he was looking for his home. I posted on Craigslist that I saw him. http://annarbor.craigslist.org/pet/2340892959.html


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 22, 2011)

Aww loved the cookies! And all the bunny pics! The Shepherd did look like he was on a mission, hopefully he just was on his way back home.


----------



## Yield (Apr 22, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> Aww loved the cookies! And all the bunny pics! The Shepherd did look like he was on a mission, hopefully he just was on his way back home.



[align=center]Thank you! =)
Yeah, I agree.
I posted the Craigslist that I posted in my former post (LOL POST!) if you wanna see it :3


----------



## Yield (Apr 22, 2011)

[align=center]I took more pics of the bun's areas so you can tell how my room is set up ^_^
I saved it as jpg to save space on my comp but it made the text in the pics blurry -__-


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 23, 2011)

How do you walk around your room?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow your room looks bigger then my apartment. LOL Lucky you. 

But i'm with Carley, how do you walk around in there? LOL

Susan


----------



## Yield (Apr 23, 2011)

[align=center]XD Before we bought the house, we would go to it, and no one had lived in it before so it was completely empty, and I fell asleep in the cubbyhole where Solara's cage is. So I called the room so it wouldn't be made into an office XD I'm an only child so.. XD

I just move Solara or Silas's pen to walk by them. I hardly go over there unless someone is over though XD Solara and Silas are the ones that push their pens together though. XD I usually have them shaped so there's space to walk between them, but they do not approve XD


----------



## Yield (Apr 24, 2011)

[align=center]Took Sabriel outside today.. he was very wary about coming out of his carrier, and once he did he just hopped a little and ate grass  Got this picture of him and I love it:


----------



## Yield (Apr 24, 2011)

[align=center]I got lots of stuffed bunny things for Easter ^o^ So excited!

Happy Easter you guys!!!

This is what I got from my mom:

Bunny container (I put the bun treats in it ^_^)





Sabriel stuffed bunny!





Green stuffed bunny x3





Stuffed bunny from Borders x3





Limited Edition Bunny Pillow Pet!!!!!!





Here's Sabriel and his look-a-like:





And me and Sabriel XP


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a picture addict, so of course I love all of the pictures! Especially Sabriel  I'm going shopping tomorrow when all the Easter stuff goes on sale, so I can get some Easter pictures of Beau. And hopefully a stuffed bunny  I love stuffed animals and I'm almost 20  

And gosh! That's not a room, that's a bun house with a human living there under the bunnies permission! Lol. But your babies are very lucky to have you as their mommy.


----------



## Yield (Apr 24, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> I'm a picture addict, so of course I love all of the pictures! Especially Sabriel  I'm going shopping tomorrow when all the Easter stuff goes on sale, so I can get some Easter pictures of Beau. And hopefully a stuffed bunny  I love stuffed animals and I'm almost 20
> 
> And gosh! That's not a room, that's a bun house with a human living there under the bunnies permission! Lol. But your babies are very lucky to have you as their mommy.



[align=center]Yay! I'm glad someone loves the pictures I post! 8D
Yeah, everyone loves Sabriel =) I know you aren't supposed to have favorites, but Sabriel's mine. We've just been through so much together. I love how his personality has changed since the whole leg experience. He is so lovey and runs to me. He's so different compared to when he was with Solara. I know it's horrible to say but I think him breaking his leg was meant to happen!

I'm almost 18 and I loved stuffed animals too... x3 Obviously. My Auntie Melissa got me this one:




Another Sabriel one! x3

Which one is the real Sabriel? oOooooOoooOoooOo... XD





This also looks like Sabriel 8D




Chocolate!

Also decorated more cookies yesterday and I made a hotot. But it looks deformed cause the frosting was drooping D;





I laughed so hard when I saw the bunhouse thing XD I told my mom and she said it's so true XD


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh yes, I adore pictures! i have to restrain myself on facebook, or I'd have 918349237489327 pictures. 
And I think that everyone has favorites, it may not seem fair but that's just how it is. I know I had favorites when I had dogs, and I have favorites with my betta fish too XD even though they're "just fish" I love those guys and they bring me so much joy during the week because of how silly they act and how happy they are to see me (even though it's just for food)

:O so many Sabriel look-a-likes! He should feel special, after all, imitation is the best form of flattery  He looks very disapproving in the trio of Sabriels though lol!

I still love the rabbit cookies, the hotot is really cute even if he's a bit... blobby XD it's really not noticeable though!

I wish Beau could live inside when I move to my dad's - granted he still will be spoiled rotten because I'll see him every day but Daddy is weird about animals in the house. And Beau has to stay outside. But he will come inside a lot for me to play with. It's a long story, but moving to my dad's will be the best situation for me and Beau so we will have to abide by his rules.


----------



## Yield (Apr 25, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> Oh yes, I adore pictures! i have to restrain myself on facebook, or I'd have 918349237489327 pictures.
> And I think that everyone has favorites, it may not seem fair but that's just how it is. I know I had favorites when I had dogs, and I have favorites with my betta fish too XD even though they're "just fish" I love those guys and they bring me so much joy during the week because of how silly they act and how happy they are to see me (even though it's just for food)
> 
> :O so many Sabriel look-a-likes! He should feel special, after all, imitation is the best form of flattery  He looks very disapproving in the trio of Sabriels though lol!
> ...



[align=center]Awww lol XDD
Yeah, Sabriel and I bonded a WHOLE lot when he broke his leg. Sure, I'm bonded with Silas too, but we just haven't been through as much. Though he is my second favorite. Solara's my least favorite cause she hates me and I guess our bond broke when I bonded her to Sabriel =( But I still love to spoil them all <3 I sometimes even spoil Solara extra because I want her to love me again sooo bad so I can show her more love! D: Usually when I do she nips and runs!

Yeah, Sabriel is like me then ;D HATES when people imitate us.. XD I've had friends and cousins all copy me and BOY I HATE IT SO MUCH. I don't care if it's cause they look up to me. It bothers me =I lol.. I'm so mean.

=( Aww. That sucks Beau will have to live outside. I have no doubts he'll get tons of love still though!


----------



## Yield (Apr 25, 2011)

[align=center]I took a video of Sabriel and how he always excitedly comes to me 8D It's so cute![/align]


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL great video! Sabriel was probably thinking, why is she making me hop all over? Stand still and adore me! 

That is a huge room, you have very lucky bunns.


----------



## Yield (Apr 25, 2011)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> LOL great video! Sabriel was probably thinking, why is she making me hop all over? Stand still and adore me!
> 
> That is a huge room, you have very lucky bunns.



[align=center]Lol he probably was! XD But he was a good sport <3

=) I try to give them the best <3 They're my children =)

I am feeling really frustrated cause my friend Leah told me I have a problem today because I posted a lot about my rabbits on FB this weekend =/ What the ___ ever. Some friend she is. And some friend my friend Rachel is. She did the same thing a little while ago. And now she hardly talks to be. I'm just SO TIRED OF MY SCHOOL. I could move and the only person I'd REALLY miss is my best friend Bree, who lives in my hometown Garden City. (I met her after I moved though). How sad is that? I mean I'd miss some others slightly... but not enough to NOT move.

I remember when I went to Colorado the second week of school... I didn't want to come back. If I had the choice, I would have stayed and not regretted it. (I would have had to pic up the buns though)

Ugh. I just can't stand it here. I can't stand the people. I can't wait to NEVER SEE ANYONE IN MY SCHOOL EVER AGAIN.

I'm so depressed today... I'm gunna go cuddle with the buns... :cry2


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't listen to them, they don't know what they are missing. Most of my FB posts are about my pets too.

They are probably too shallow/young to know what a strong bond can be like with pets. :hug:


----------



## Yield (Apr 25, 2011)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> Don't listen to them, they don't know what they are missing. Most of my FB posts are about my pets too.
> 
> They are probably too shallow/young to know what a strong bond can be like with pets. :hug:



[align=center]I just edited the previous post and ranted some more.. lol
Thank you. I'm glad someone sees the way I do... I doubt any of my friends would understand if I told them that I would jump in front of a car for my buns (except for a few). 

Sometimes I just wanna be like "Well if you had a bond with ANYONE/ANY ANIMAL then maybe you'd be the same way- and I wouldn't say YOU have a problem." 

Too bad they're shallow as you said and all they "bond" with is like.. music and stuff =/ I love music but I'd pick my bunnies over it any day.


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 27, 2011)

I like the video  hehehe. About sandwiches, well... to be honest, I don't like any of them :-/ no matter what type. So sorry to say so, but I'd had sandwiches every morning and I couldn't eat it any more. I need a break.  which is why now I bring myself some left over from the previous day's dinner to work, such as fried rice, fried noodle, or some grilled meats which I will eat them with bread.  I'm picky,right ? I know... I just have enough of sandwiches. 
How was your Easter, Bailee ? We did have a great time at our parents' house in PacanÃ³w, a small town in the South. I'm sure you've heard of it.  We also took Kimi out for a walk around mom's garden. She had good time and some bad moments. For example, she really hates the sound of cars. Once she was terrified when the car'd drove so fast passing our house. Ughhhh I would break the car if I could reach it, you know...  hehehe. We have some pics but they are on my husband's cell. I'll find a time to upload them. I wish you to see Kimi at outdoor. She was soooo adorable with that little red harness on her back. She didn't eat any grass though. Our parents called her " city girl ". She had no ideas what are those green things under her feet !!!  I collected some dandillion flowers and plants and dried them. It's time for storing food for my girl.  

Hugs ! 
Vircia.


----------



## Yield (Apr 27, 2011)

Bunny parents wrote:


> I like the video  hehehe. About sandwiches, well... to be honest, I don't like any of them :-/ no matter what type. So sorry to say so, but I'd had sandwiches every morning and I couldn't eat it any more. I need a break.  which is why now I bring myself some left over from the previous day's dinner to work, such as fried rice, fried noodle, or some grilled meats which I will eat them with bread.  I'm picky,right ? I know... I just have enough of sandwiches.
> How was your Easter, Bailee ? We did have a great time at our parents' house in PacanÃ³w, a small town in the South. I'm sure you've heard of it.  We also took Kimi out for a walk around mom's garden. She had good time and some bad moments. For example, she really hates the sound of cars. Once she was terrified when the car'd drove so fast passing our house. Ughhhh I would break the car if I could reach it, you know...  hehehe. We have some pics but they are on my husband's cell. I'll find a time to upload them. I wish you to see Kimi at outdoor. She was soooo adorable with that little red harness on her back. She didn't eat any grass though. Our parents called her " city girl ". She had no ideas what are those green things under her feet !!!  I collected some dandillion flowers and plants and dried them. It's time for storing food for my girl.
> 
> Hugs !
> Vircia.



[align=center]Thank you :3

Aww =( Well I understand about that... if you eat too much of something you're bound to get tired of it! 

My Easter was kind of dull, but I got out of going to my Big Grandma's church =P I don't really like her church. To be honest, I don't like going to church at all. I'm not very religious. Thank you for asking ^_^ So I take it yours was good as well? =)

Actually I haven't heard of that town =O
Awww, the cars are kind of far from our yard (we have a big yard) so luckily they don't scare my rabbits.. plus how can they be scared when I live next to a main road and they hear cars through the window every day? XD

Aww! Kimi sounds like she'd be so adorable in that harness <3 I can't wait to see pictures! I picked some fresh grass and dandelions for the buns today for in their bun salad ^_^


----------



## Yield (Apr 27, 2011)

[align=center]I made an armadillo in ceramics.... haven't painted it yet XD






Forgot my camera this time going to GLRS... but my mom took a picture of me and Tito~





Tito was there when I first started socializing at GLRS... but as you can see he was brought back. I'm happy to see him again but I wish he could have had his forever home..

Bunny salads for tonight!




Contents:
-Kale
-Romaine lettuce
-Endive
-Parsley
-Celery
-Kale
-Bok Choy
-Freshly picked grass
-Dandelion

Cuddly Sabriel!


----------



## Yield (Apr 28, 2011)

[align=center]Eep, it's storming really bad- I don't wanna go to school in this... =/


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 28, 2011)

Wear a warm cloth, Bailee and walk carefully. 
I don't like storms either. Take care.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 28, 2011)

I hope you don't end up too wet. Good luck with the storm.

I love your creations. Ceramics was my favorite class in HS. I should paint more, but don't get around to it anymore.


----------



## Yield (Apr 28, 2011)

[align=center]@Vircia: I didn't do much walking today. XD (well besides between classes and stuff). But while it was raining I only had to go in it to get into the bus and into the school  I actually love storms. Just not while I'm at school!

@Brandy: Nope! It was a little chilly but not bad! On the way to school a tree had fallen on a main road and my bus drove past it and the branch scraped all the windows and bounced and it was just kind of funny XD
Thank you!
I actually painted some pictures today. 
They look different in real life so I edited them a bit because the pics I took of them made them look faded.

Fox, my favorite animal!





And my favorite one...




It's a DEER. Not a goat D: Everyone keeps saying it's a goat, what the heck! It's a MELTING deer 

Those kind of paintings are NOT my usual style, it's weird that I did them. They're more abstract than I'm used to but I love how they turned out.

I did this a while back:

It used to have a photograph of a bobcat on it but the photograph fell off so I painted a fox face on it. Pretty sure this is one of the best things I have ever made.
EVER.


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice work :thumbup You're a talent one. Well, as for myself, I'm a true Picasso too, only thing that bucks me is that noone can tell what I drew  I guess I'm too genious ! LOL, just kidding. How was your day at school ?


----------



## nochoramet (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow Bailee! I love those paintings, they are awesome! I love painting in that style too, I just adore the abstract, simple style. any more art? I love seeing other people's artwork. 

And cuddly Sabriel = <3 what more could be said?


----------



## Yield (Apr 29, 2011)

Bunny parents wrote:


> Nice work :thumbup You're a talent one. Well, as for myself, I'm a true Picasso too, only thing that bucks me is that noone can tell what I drew  I guess I'm too genious ! LOL, just kidding. How was your day at school ?



[align=center]Thank you ^_^ You should post some of the artwork you have done! I would love to see it =) Sometimes that's the best kind of art- the kind you can only tell =) My day was fine.. I lost my flash drive but turns out my friend Will has it because I left it in the Japanese classroom.. my mom came and picked me up before lunch. Yayyy! XD[/align]

nochoramet wrote:


> Wow Bailee! I love those paintings, they are awesome! I love painting in that style too, I just adore the abstract, simple style. any more art? I love seeing other people's artwork.
> 
> And cuddly Sabriel = <3 what more could be said?



[align=center]Thank you very much! x3
I have never realized how much i love painting, but my creative side really comes out when I do it.

Yes! I will upload some more art right now ^_^

<3 Hehe,8D


----------



## Yield (Apr 29, 2011)

[align=center]Sorry, some of the pics turned out crappy/fuzzy cause of the lighting =(

A couple things I have made in Ceramics:

Sabriel bowl!





Abstract teapot XD





Octopus holding an anchor!





Did two new paintings in Ceramics =)

I actually painted this one upside down. =)





Wolf!





Dragon Ball Z doodles.. Vegeta (top) and teen Gohan (bottom).





My character Disque... he's a herbivore and that green stuff coming from his mouth is chlorophyll =) And the green bubbles around his tail is pollen =D





Curious kitty.. =)





Disque's eyeball doodle... XD





Some random person, Dragon Ball Z style =)





Bunny doodles XD





Doodle of Kiba =3





Striped Hyena from last year.





Spotted Hyena from last year.





African Wild Dog from last year.





Disque again :3 I don't usually draw him from this angle XD That's fur on his lips by the way.. =)





Disque running!





More Disque XP I change my style often if you haven't noticed!





Disque running.. with words- which are from a song I like called "The Deepest Cut" by Get Scared!





Angry Disque with Linkin Park lyrics.





Dutch bunny XP I was testing out a weird style. I don't like it and I'll probably never draw like this again XD





Doodled this a while back, it was supposed to be Sabriel and Solara.





Me with the Pokemon: Umbreon, Snivy, and Mudkip! Except I didn't ink the Mudkip.. XD I'm a Pokemon trainer!





White and red cat thing that I haven't decided on a name for yet... Any ideas? The stripes on the top left one.. pretend they don't exist XD Cause I just wanted to see if I liked it and I don't so yeah 8D





Random blue-y fox? XD





A doodle of my friend Jasmine towards the middle of the year. XD





More white and red kitty 8D





Tiger... first realism-ish thing in forever. I am proud of it sometimes when I look at it, and other times, I am disappointed. I dunno... XD





Bulma (the girl) and Vegeta from Dragon Ball Z!
(I drew it on paper, and colored/edited it on the computer ^_^)





Same characters, but a sillhoute. This one WAS an actual drawing but I didn't like how Vegeta came out so I made it a sillhoute on the computer. I like how it came out like this, a lot!





Ahh... that's all for now =)


----------



## Yield (Apr 30, 2011)

[align=center]Just drew someone's new puppy for an art trade =)


----------



## Yield (Apr 30, 2011)

[align=center]Colored the picture of Disque above.. =)


----------



## Yield (Apr 30, 2011)

[align=center]You guys are screwed now that you've said you wanna see more art. Now you get spammed. XD

Another colored Disque picture!


----------



## nochoramet (May 1, 2011)

No more more!!! I love your style of drawing, I'm very jealous!! I'm a graphic design major so I love seeing other people's artwork and getting inspiration from it. If I ever get around to starting a blog I'll post mine, but a lot of it is already on my facebook. I looooove seeing your art


----------



## Yield (May 1, 2011)

nochoramet wrote:


> No more more!!! I love your style of drawing, I'm very jealous!! I'm a graphic design major so I love seeing other people's artwork and getting inspiration from it. If I ever get around to starting a blog I'll post mine, but a lot of it is already on my facebook. I looooove seeing your art



[align=center]Just when you start regretting me spamming with art- REMEMBER YOU ASKED FOR IT! (hehe jk, but you will get more art =))

Thank you so much =)
Ohh! Will you tell me more about your graphic design major-ness? Either I'm gunna do something with animals or art. But I dunno much about art majors and stuff and I would love some tips, what kind of classes you take, what you plan to do, all that stuff =) If you don't mind!

I'll have to go check out your facebook again, because i can't remember if I've seen much of it before? =P


----------



## Nela (May 2, 2011)

Bailee,

The buns are part of you and any 'friend' that is that rude to make such comments should get the boot. :expressionlessHow mean. So what if you talk about buns a lot? That's what makes you happy no? Aren't friends supposed to want each other to be happy? Bah. People surely can suck.

Bailee, I was thinking... With your numerous artistic talents, why don't you set up a webstore and sell your creations? It might not be a ton of money but it could give you some extra pocket money you could use as you wish. I know you like to help bunnies so you could use it to save up for emergency vet funds or make some donations if you'd want... I think that could be cool no? I'd buy 

Ps: I'm jealous of your room


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2011)

Nela wrote:


> Bailee,
> 
> The buns are part of you and any 'friend' that is that rude to make such comments should get the boot. :expressionlessÂ How mean. So what if you talk about buns a lot? That's what makes you happy no? Aren't friends supposed to want each other to be happy? Bah. People surely can suck.
> 
> ...



[align=center]Yeah, I don't really talk to them anymore. It seems like all they care about is themselves and what they like. That's not a friendship...

Aww why thank you XD I wouldn't know how to set that up.. I would definitely need someone to help me figure that all out XD

thank you 

XD and lol, most people say that, but most of it is dedicated to the bunbuns, so it's like a household for me and the buns XD cause i'm always in it.


----------



## nochoramet (May 2, 2011)

I agree with the selling artwork! Have you heard of the website Etsy? That's where a lot of people sell their art at. 

And as far as Graphic Design, I'm in the very early stages, my major stuff starts in the fall but you do have to have a drawing class, and you take classes to learn how to use Photoshop and Illustrator. My program at Troy also requires you to have a minor and I'm minoring in Computer Science. The classes I have to have involve color and technology, web design, HTML, stuff like that. I will be able to tell you more about it when I get into more of the classes. I'm just SO SCARED I'm not going to be good enough at it!


----------



## Jynxie (May 2, 2011)

You should look into opening an etsy and selling some of your things! :3 It's free.


----------



## Yield (May 2, 2011)

[align=center]Yes, I've heard of etsy ^_^

But would I send people the pictures? 

I'm unsure on how I would/should do that. I don't want to overly price anything either because it DOES cost to send pictures and stuff.

You think I should sell both Photography AND Drawings?

And wow Amanda, that sounds scary =( The thought of College though scares me. I am so lost to what to do.. I'm so immature and growing up freaks me out! D: (but fascinates me all the same).


----------



## Yield (May 3, 2011)

[align=center]Some of you may have seen.. but posting anyways:

So my dad is a landscaper, and one of his customers is very sick. She has a very bad cancer. Well, they have a rabbit too. Her and her kids didn't want it, someone gifted them him. (which is horrible! Don't gift a sick person more responsibility! I wouldn't gift anyone an animal!) 

ANYWAYS the kids don't take care of him (they don't want to..) and of course she forgets to feed him too (I don't blame her at all though- she's sick, it's not her fault. It's the kid's fault. It's hard to think about an animal when you're constantly in the hospital.)

Anyways, she wants him gone because she feels bad, so here we are to the rescue. I'm pretty sure my dad is gunna pick him up soon. (I hope so- and I hope he doesn't disagree that bun needs some TLC VERY SOON from what it sounds like) We're 99% sure we're not gunna keep him, but we're not sure what we're going to do. He's not neutered. He's lived outside in a hutch without much attention or anything this whole time (fleas? sickness?)... 

We thought maybe GLRS could take him but they're VERY full at the moment. Like.. to the brim. So I don't think that's gunna be one of the options. Gunna plan this as we go and see what happens I suppose. 

From what she described, he sounds like an English Spot (mix?) or mini rex? She didn't say anything about fur texture, only coloring. 

Poor guy. I'll give him some lovin` when he gets here.


----------



## Jynxie (May 3, 2011)

I was thinking your ceramics but you could also print off your pictures/photos and send them. 

You probably could see tattoo designs and such too. You could just email those. (No shipping lol)

It looks like your really artistic so I'm sure you can think of other things to sell as well.

Just ideas. :3
You might be good at the clay jewelry as well and I've seen that sell well on there.


----------



## Yield (May 3, 2011)

Jynxie wrote:


> I was thinking your ceramics but you could also print off your pictures/photos and send them.
> 
> You probably could see tattoo designs and such too. You could just email those. (No shipping lol)
> 
> ...



[align=center]Well, see the problem with that is I am not gunna be in Ceramics for much longer, school gets out in 4 weeks. o__O Lol

Hmm... I wonder if people would be interested in that stuff =O

I was thinking of that Polymer clay or whatever it is.. I have seen some awesome stuff made out of that. 

I would love to give it a try. 

I really wanna raise some money so I can get that new rabbit we're "fostering" neutered by OUR vet. The vet at the sanctuary seems to be making some... mistakes that has caused one bunny to die. (At least that's what I heard). I'd rather my vet do it.


----------



## Yield (May 4, 2011)

[align=center]It's so inactive today. I wanted to hear what people thought of me helping out that bun D; XD
Anyways, been reading Warriors by Erin Hunter over again. I love that series!


----------



## Happi Bun (May 4, 2011)

I think it's great you are going to foster the poor bun. 

Hopefully his condition and mental state isn't too bad.


----------



## Yield (May 4, 2011)

Happi Bun wrote:


> I think it's great you are going to foster the poor bun.
> 
> Hopefully his condition and mental state isn't too bad.



[align=center]Thank you =) I'm trying to convince my dad to bring the poor thing home ASAP.

I agree. I have good hopes for him though. By the end of this, he'll never remember he was neglected :inlove:


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 4, 2011)

It is wonderful that you want to help. Just be careful when you bring him home nothing is communicated (is that the right term?) to your current rabbits. He would need to stay in a quarantine until you know it is safe (no fleas, mites, viruses, etc). :wink

I'm a firm believer in love concurs all 

My fearful rabbits get hugs every day weather they like it or not. After a couple of weeks they started to like it. They just needed to learn that hands are for massaging and treating rather than hostile. :biggrin2:


----------



## Yield (May 4, 2011)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> It is wonderful that you want to help. Just be careful when you bring him home nothing is communicated (is that the right term?) to your current rabbits. He would need to stay in a quarantine until you know it is safe (no fleas, mites, viruses, etc). :wink
> 
> I'm a firm believer in love concurs all
> 
> My fearful rabbits get hugs every day weather they like it or not. After a couple of weeks they started to like it. They just needed to learn that hands are for massaging and treating rather than hostile. :biggrin2:



[align=center]=) I know. He will be staying in the Garage until we are able to confirm he is not sick/doesn't have fleas and such. Then I'm hoping to get him neutered (I'll probably have to pay myself .__.) and move him into the guest bedroom of the house, which is empty.

Ahhh how do you do that!? Solara is mean and no matter how much I pet her/ show her these hands are friendly, she still hates it and still runs/attacks.


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 4, 2011)

Have you tried actual massage? "The relaxed rabbit" is a great book that shows you how to use massage techniques on rabbits. 
With the right rubs they turn into puddles. I wish you were closer, I could teach you how to do it. Once upon a time I had an animal massage business.


----------



## Yield (May 4, 2011)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> Have you tried actual massage? "The relaxed rabbit" is a great book that shows you how to use massage techniques on rabbits.
> With the right rubs they turn into puddles. I wish you were closer, I could teach you how to do it. Once upon a time I had an animal massage business.



[align=center]I wish you could teach me =( Whenever I do pet Solara and she ACTUALLY holds still, I rub her ears, head, and the back of her neck. I'll get a video of it.. hold on 8D

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtmhglPJF6Y&feature=feedu[/ame]

You can tell she likes to be pet =/ I ALWAYS petted her like this before she hated me and sometimes as you can see she lets me (Notice the tooth purring) but then she gets pissed off and grunts and rushes away. =( Or she runs away BEFORE I can even pet her.


----------



## Bunny parents (May 5, 2011)

I totally agree with Brandy (MiniLopHop). A massage for bunny really helps relaxing your baby buns. The vet in Warsaw taught us how to give a proper massage for Kimi. She was totally in love with this vet  Yeah ! With him she was never frightened when he held or did anything with her. Gosh..we miss that vet.  
Bailee, is there any chances that you will come to Poland ?  Hehehe, just curious. I'd love to meet you someday.


----------



## TinysMom (May 5, 2011)

I think you should consider deviant art....I have a couple of mugs from there where someone did my bunnies and I had the picture put on a mug. The mugs have lasted FOREVER...or so it feels - even better than the ones I've gotten with photos on them.


----------



## Yield (May 5, 2011)

Bunny parents wrote:


> I totally agree with Brandy (MiniLopHop). A massage for bunny really helps relaxing your baby buns. The vet in Warsaw taught us how to give a proper massage for Kimi. She was totally in love with this vet  Yeah ! With him she was never frightened when he held or did anything with her. Gosh..we miss that vet.
> Bailee, is there any chances that you will come to Poland ?  Hehehe, just curious. I'd love to meet you someday.



[align=center]I need to find someone who can personally teach me how to massage Solara! D: XD

And maybe =O I have a LOT of Polish in me, so it'd be very cool to visit, and it'd be awesome getting to meet you! <3 Poland looks really cool too 8D Especially the "Tatra Mountains" =O


----------



## Yield (May 5, 2011)

TinysMom wrote:


> I think you should consider deviant art....I have a couple of mugs from there where someone did my bunnies and I had the picture put on a mug. The mugs have lasted FOREVER...or so it feels - even better than the ones I've gotten with photos on them.



[align=center]I actually have a deviantART (BaileeDanielle), but I'm not entirely sure on how to go about Prints and stuff like that. :huh

And I don't mean new deviantART.
I have 470 Deviations, 4,218 comments, and 6,344 Pageviews XP. XD Been on (my new account) since October 27, 2009.Oh how I miss my Premium Account! D: XD


----------



## nochoramet (May 6, 2011)

Man I've been so busy moving and dealing with finals I haven't been able to check on this in forever! I think it's great that you're going to foster the bunny. He needs love and it's not his owners fault he's being neglected (and I agree, animals shouldn't be given to a sick person) I hope he fits right in with you! And maybe you can make a lot of progress with him 

About the college and growing up and stuff like that, I guess I never looked at it like growing up! I just take it one step at a time. I'm the type of person where if I get to thinking about growing up and planning my life and stuff like that, it makes me feel panicky and I get super stressed. But if I just focus on small goals and get myself through each day, and then each week, it's not so bad and "growing up" comes naturally. 

I'm so nervous about graphic design but it's the only thing I'm really interested in so I guess i'm going to go for it!


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 6, 2011)

I'm 35 and still havn't figured out what I want to be when I grow up!


----------



## Yield (May 6, 2011)

[align=center]GUESS WHAT! GLRS is having a bunny massage teaching class thing on June 18! And I MIGHT GO! (It's the day before I go to Japan.. which as of now- I'm still going because we'll lose 2000 bucks if I don't)

ANYWAYS
@Amanda: Yeah! D: My dad is being really slow on picking the poor thing up. I'm getting really frustrated and my mom is getting frustrated cause I keep bugging her and him. That bun needs out of that situation ALREADY!!!! 
It's hard for me to not look at is as growing up =( Everyone says I am. Dx

@Brandy: XD


----------



## Yield (May 9, 2011)

[align=center]Updates...
I missed half of Monday of school for no reason. Skipped Wednesday I think. Didn't go Friday because of the Inkster Police Memorial. Missed today because I feel horrible. Dunno bout tomorrow. UGH.

I seriously feel yucky =/ I'll spare you the gruesome details, but I may have to go to the doctors.


----------



## nochoramet (May 10, 2011)

i'm sorry, it seems like you're having a tough time with feeling yucky  Let us know if you do go to the doctor's... I hope you start feeling better!

I'm internet deprived - I'll get on as often as possible but now that I'm not in school I don't have 24/7 access to it


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 10, 2011)

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well :grumpy:

That's great they are going to have a massage class. If there's any way to go you should, it is a super way to interact with your animals. :biggrin2:

:hugsquish:


----------



## Yield (May 10, 2011)

[align=center]@Amanda: =( Yeah. I felt so yucky on and off during school. I wanted to go home so bad but I missed so much lately. I'm really hoping it doesn't come to the doctors! I HATE THE DOCTORS! D: Thank you! <3
That sucks =( Bout being internet deprived =(

@Brandy: It's alright, hopefully it just passes =(
Yes! I hope I will be able to go! They'll be having another in the fall if I miss this one. Solara IS getting better though! =D


----------



## Nela (May 11, 2011)

You mean you won't be going into an art programme for college? :shock:Lots of ways to make a career out of it nowadays I think... You could be a children's book illustrator or work for pixar or or or... :biggrin:


----------



## Yield (May 11, 2011)

[align=center]I never said that Nela =)

And blahhh I woke up at 3 am with a terrible stomach ache. i hope thats the last of it. now i'm terrified it'll come back. but if i miss school i go to the doctors. (which i think was horrible of my mom to say.)

so not i get to suffer through school again feeling ill... wish me luck.. =/


----------



## Nela (May 11, 2011)

I meant it in a hmm 'scarcastic' (not sure 'sarcastic is the appropriate term here and the word escapes me) way. Basically just saying that it'd be nice if you could do something you seem to enjoy


----------



## Yield (May 16, 2011)

[align=center]Sorry guys, been really inactive =O LOL

News:
-D and E on Accounting test, E in class currently
-I get to pick to go to Japan or not, I dunno what to pick. I really wanna go but now I'm kinda terrified.

Can't think of anything else currently XP


Gunna go lay with the buns now.. XD


----------



## JadeIcing (May 23, 2011)

GO! It would be an amazing experience.


----------



## Yield (May 23, 2011)

I have chosen to go.
Not very talkative today.
Very upset =/
Hope to talk to you all soon and actually provide updates on everything.


----------



## Yield (Jun 5, 2011)

Yay, updated- kind of things. 

I go to Japan in 15 days (not including today).
I graduate in 6.
Oh lordy.

The buns are all doing good :] I've added a couple cool things to their pens. Sabriel has been sucking on the sheets under his pen. XD 
I broke up with Courtland.. I just couldn't deal with him ignoring me. I miss him. And I hate to admit it because I'm NEVER the kind of girl who misses the guy for long. I usually get over it and move on. But I've been really down about it.

My mom keeps trying to get me to get with my friend Eric because he's always liked me (no matter who he dates) and we always act like a couple when we're together (us leaning on each other, him rubbing my legs/feet, etc.) But she does it cause he treats me well and would take a bullet for me.. A picture of him when he was over:





He's pretty goofy as you can tell. He's sitting on some 400 lb cement deer my dad got from a customer. LOL.

But anyways yeah, I dated him before. I just don't really wanna date him again.


ANYWAYS I HATE TALKING ABOUT ERIC SO MOVING ON.
So here's a pic of Kiba. The box-dog.




The box was for the bun buns :]

Here's a pic of me in this adorable panda dress that my mom bought me at Hot Topic for when I go to Japan :] (it's REALLY hot there)




My legs look funny and my mirror is dirty LOL

Here's Lady in the grass :O





George at GLRS!




HE IS SO SWEET <3 (i was petting the back of his neck. He MELTS)

AND NOW MY FAVORITE BUN AT THE SANCTUARY....
TEMPLETON <3








He's so sweet, always makes sure I'm petting him, he allows me to hold him. Gosh, if I was getting another rabbit, it'd be him.

When my yard was full of dandelions...





When the trail in the yard wasn't overgrown.. XD




The wild bunnies (and hopefully the bun I helped, Fatty!) live back here ^^ and yes, thats my house in the back.

Awesome tree in my back yard :]





Cuddling with Sabriel <3





Silas in the yard. This was taken a while ago but I just got it off my mom's phone.





Me holding Lulu, Lucy's sister. She had gotten adopted then they took her back. Look how big she's gotten! (And Lulu is bigger than Lucy apparently! WOW!)





I look like I'm like smooshing Lucy here, but I was just holding her in place cause she was freaking out cause we weren't giving her food. XD SHE'S A PIG!





Me loving on her <3


----------



## Yield (Jun 9, 2011)

Now for some more recent pictures of my babies <3

Silas eating treats.. I thought his birthday was today (since it's his first birthday here) and gave everyone treats when in reality his birthday is the 28th. I'm disappointed, I'll be in Japan during his first birthday at his forever home :[





Sniffing at me, <3





My first bunny tongue picture I have ever gotten (besides the one of Sabriel licking his cone)! It was pure luck and pure accident XD





Look at that beard 





Lovin' the pets <3





Grandpa Silas has such pretty eyelashes.. XD





Sniffing the ground :3





Solara looks scared XD I was trying to get her to go into her box thingy that is connected to her cage so that I could put her to bed XD





Her favorite place to hide :3





Food! And her standing on 1/3 of a yellow pages.. I split it for all the buns :3





The markings on her face always change =]





I love this pic of her! <3





Sniffing her tunnel  Which I rotate out between her and Silas.





Whatcha lookin at?





Apple! Yum!





Sabriel's leg- the one that was broken!





Signature wide-eyed look..XD





He looks like he's sneaking forward XD





Digging! Sabriel LOVES to dig!





He looks so grumpy here XD





He loooveees pets more than ANYTHING! <3 I have orange bell pepper on my thumb.. XD





The leg that had been broken looks really crooked here XD





Look at that mini-dew lap he has :3 I love when he licks it. It's HILARIOUSLY CUTE. <3


----------



## Yield (Jun 16, 2011)

I saw this adorable black Shiba Inu x American Eskimo puppy at Petland today. I want her so bad D; We played with her (I can't resist) and she was so sweet yet playful.. yet relaxed. And super smart. We taught her to sit!

I also increased my earring gauge size today to 8's. Boy they hurt. XD

And I bought a CUTE bunny dress... LOVE IT.
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/Ap...k-amp-White-Polka-Dot-TwoFer-Dress-705469.jsp


----------



## nochoramet (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Bailee! I just caught up on your blog, I haven't been getting on here as often as I like. I've been wanting to start a blog for Beau but I'm just so lazy and never feel like it xD How are things now?


----------



## Nela (Jul 10, 2011)

I see you posting! Will you update us soon? Tell us all about your trip? Pictures? :biggrin:


----------



## Yield (Jul 10, 2011)

@Amanda: You should start a blog! c: DO IT!  Things are going pretty good. XD Not much has changed.

@Nela: LOL! XDD I know! I'm just being lazy! D: XDD I'll put up some pictures soon!


I got really homesick on day two and three. I was crying and calling home and I wanted to go home so bad  But it got better the longer I stayed but I wanted to go home SO bad at the end. I was so tired of no American TV.. no American food... all that LOL. I did have a LOT of fun though. c: I have to think of how I wanna tell all of like what happened and stuff. I'm terrible at remembering everything to tell stories but I wanna... I'll post pictures first, stories later. XD


----------



## Nela (Jul 12, 2011)

*Waits 'patiently'*


----------



## Nela (Jul 20, 2011)

Ooooooooooooooooooh Baiiiiiiiiiiileeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :waiting::tonguewiggle


----------



## Yield (Jul 21, 2011)

I am sorry, I have been a bit lazy... plus with my graduation party and stuff. I haven't been feeling up to par with much emotionally (something happened between me and a good friend- nothing sexual, but now i just feel awkward, unhappy, blah, i just want things to be back to normal) and I just can't wait for Degrassi to be on at 9:00 PM so I can just lay and watch their problems and stop worrying about mine x__x

some japan pics for youuu since you have waited so patiently. (better, non-ipod pics will come later, i promise)

me, cassie, and lauren on the bus (on the way to the hotel from the airport after the 12 hour plane flight)





tokyo streets- walking to dinner the same night:





























dinner!





a sumo favorite dish.. (not so yummy)





rice!





it cooked in front of us! (it was soup)









meee XD





me, cassie, lauren XD





mochi ice cream for desert! (sweet, sticky rice around vanilla ice cream.. MMM!)









japanese convienence store:





















































me outside in the heat- my japanese teacher 'rubida-sensei' behind me.





our second dinner- shrimp tempura! yum!









miso soup- we had it with like, every meal but i HATE IT!





we went to a highschool in tokyo for a free day and met some students and such.. try to find me in my rabbit dress!





















me and 'jou' c:





cassie and a yummy watermelon popsicle (the 'seeds' are chocolate! yummm!)





me and syun.. we were supposed to be pen-pals but he hasn't responded :'[ oh well... we had a connection, despite his lack of english and my lack of japanese XD





japanese money.. c;





electronics district in tokyo.













ticket for the train:





dragon ball z phone charm i won in a vending machine! (i had to have a japanese lady help me get it out.. XD;; )





bullet train!




(lauren's hair in this pic)




(a profile of rubida-sensei in this pic)





inside the bullet train!





pics on the way to fukuoka i believe (on the bullet train)













cassie, me, and lauren, and our tour guide in the background





us mimicking the japanese (in all their pics they give peace signs XD)





bullet train window.. XD (in a tunnel)





more view from the bullet train window (we were on there for 5 hours)





























jared and christian on the bullet train





more view from window:





















more later.. i promise! degrassi is gunna be on in a couple minutes!


----------



## Yield (Jul 22, 2011)

backkk!

their pop cans are different than ours..






me in front of the ocean.. it was raining so i was squinty XD













now without me in the way...













me in one of the cities.. sun made me squinty XD





me and one of the cute boys i liked... jake





me and lauren in the elevator





osaka river thing!









european style building.. in japan?





candy.. LOL





arcade!





















a alpaca key chain i won in the arcade





me in front of nagasaki









clover gardens! (in nagasaki) it was rainy!





























nagasaki peace park thing.. c:





and me in front of it (it was huge!)





mcdonalds in japan.. it taste very different (probably better) than here in america













more osaka pics








(yes this is a ferris wheel on a building)




















































osaka is big on their "takoyaki" which is an octopus ball




















osaka is also big on fashion.. lots of guys with long hair and makeup and fishnets.. leather.. all that good stuff








































































































jared behind me.. lol






















nagasaki i think.. still windy and rainy.. my umbrella broke twice and i had to buy a new one XD (this is at the ocean BTW, my first time even near it!)

































































getting ready for the day.. c:





in a store called 'tokyu hands'





shameless advertising.. c:





i forget what city this is XD





i think this is osaka XD













telling me how to use the underground toilets.. i avoided them the WHOLE TIME.





in front of some tori gates at the inari temple c:









green tea/vanilla ice cream!





i forgot her name already but she was an adorable assistant tour guide.. very good at speaking english.. c:





raining again.. in front of the golden pavillion c:





at a buffet in a hotel c:





lauren ate a lot of chocolate from the chocolate fountain.. XD





kyoto bus!













a girl's hilarious bag





outside of the hotel









the ceiling of the hotel was a mirror! the whole group!





on miyajima island, right near hiroshima, there are deer called sika deer who are wild and NOT caged and they let you pet them! i sat there and pet them for a long time!




that was the best day. i caught a crab, pet deer, and went in the ocean for the FIRST TIME EVER.

the crab i caught! it was bubbling- it was so pissed.





a cool bridge to a temple













vending machines galore.. XD





































a black burger.. it was like chicken tho. had onions, olives... japanese mayo (SO GOOD), and the bun is black cause in the flour they put bamboo charcoal.. it wasnt that bad. it was weird though.





rubida sensei fell asleep next to jason on the tour bus.. XD





this is natto... sticky beans and you put it on rice. i did not try it (i dont like beans all that much..) but everyone said it smelled like socks.. i thought it smelled like coffee with a hint of chocolate XD





strawberry bread! was so good!





by a mall.. dark so its blurry XD









me with goku from dragon ball z hair c;





rainbow afro hair c;





el tigre and lauren as el.. rabbit XD





el tigre once again!





now me as el rabbit and lauren as el tigre XD





el rabbit!





me as a japanese mafia dude.. XD





lauren as some french fries XD





lauren as the mafia dude XD









now me as the fries XD





first attempt at goku hair.. XD





christian won this awesome alpaca for me!









more pics in next post.. XD


----------



## Yield (Jul 22, 2011)

we had sashimi for dinner one night.. i did not eat it.. tasted like cat food!





japanese mall




(jared in it)




outside of mall




floors!




bubble tea that i bought in the mall








mall




dad and daughter in mall













my bug bite i got in japan.. XD





ceiling of an elevator (which dont have sensors so sometimes they close on you!)





marshmallow bunny with white bean paste (yuck!) in it!








wrapper it was in:





and the container it was in:





japanese kfc XD





in the mountains.. in a cloud (rainy! and we got lost! (a small group of us, jason, me, jake, cassie, and lauren)


















stores in chinatown, japan (i forget where it is in japan)













plane ride to seattle! (aka, leaving japan!)





































































i got a japanese coke on the way to seattle and cassie got an american one.. mines on the left, cassie's on the right





tab differences..





cassie was sad cause she wanted a japanese coke!





we got to sit next to each other on the plane!









arriving in seattle













my poor water bottle!





plane ride from seattle to michigan





































and that's all.. for now c;


----------



## Nela (Jul 22, 2011)

Awww Bailee I am sorry things are weird with you and your friend right now. I hope things work out for you guys. 

Thank you so much for your pics! Woo it's crazy how different things are eh? You seemed to fit right in with your panda dress :biggrin2:I love that dress, it really suits you. Oh man, I got hungry when I saw the Pocky. Mmmm. Have you bought any? Though I imagine that is something you can get in the States. Was there a flavor you hadn't seen before? I would love to try all the different foods. I think it is what I love about traveling the most, it's all the different flavors you encounter... Hehehe. 

Other than the things you showed, did you get any other souvenirs? Is it a trip you would take again? How happy were you to get home to the buns? I bet they were thrilled to see you. 

Oh and, will we see pics of your grad?

Thanks again, I am glad your trip went well! Keep your chin up *Hugs*


----------



## Yield (Jul 23, 2011)

it's alright, the longer i avoid him the better i feel about it, and i'm sure it'll go back to normal after a little while c: he just listed me as his sister on facebook so i'm hoping that is a step to the 'non-awkward yadda yadda' and all that.

thank you very much for the compliments on my panda dress c; i love it so much. it makes me feel good about myself. i wore it to warped tour (a big event with tons of concerts going on at once with a ton of bands) and i got so many compliments!

you're definitely welcome for the pics c; i had a lot of fun, but i got really homesick the 2nd and 3rd day.. it got better but i couldnt wait to go home by the last couple days. i wanted american tv.. american food, all of that stuff. i missed it and i was so tired of rice! but now i miss it. i hope to go there again one day.. c:

yeah, i didn't buy any pocky cause we have it in america. i went crazy and bought a ton of the monaka ice cream bars.. i had a million! they were like wafers with a layer of hard chocolate on the inside, then vanilla ice cream in the middle and a hard strip of chocolate in the middle.. they looked like this: 





i wish i could find them in america.. but i havent searched very hard. i shall have to look more or order some online. they were so basic but oh-so-good!

hmm.. i bought quite a bit of stuff but i was very careful about what i spent.. though my dad said i didnt have to. i regret not buying a couple things.. but i did buy a 20-sumtin dollar pink fan with bunnies on it and a 20-30 dollar scroll for the wall, that has a rabbit on it.. i will post pics later. i bought a lot of silly dragon ball z things c:

i was so happy to see my buns and see that they were okay c: sabriel and silas were happy to see me, but definitely not solara XD

and maybe i'll post pics of my grad later.. c:

thank you so much! i'm glad to know you, you're very kind c:


----------



## Yield (Jul 25, 2011)

/inserts a lonely late happy birthday to myself.

yesterday sucked.
today sucked.

family is over so i cant even mope by myself. :/


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 25, 2011)

Love the pics can't wait to see more.


----------



## Nela (Aug 2, 2011)

Awwww Bailee, I didn't realize it was your birthday. I'm so sorry. Happy Birthday en retard. I hope your closer friends were around! *Big hugs* Did you do anything at all for your birthday, see anyone? Meh, I've had quite a few lousy bdays myself and I know how much it sucks. I hope your days have gotten better since. My whole gang sends you many wet kisses.


----------



## Yield (Aug 16, 2011)

it's okay nela. thank you c:
yeah my parents and i went to the casino- soaring eagle.
it sucked, i hated it cause i didn't win very much :/
lost more than i won -__-

more pics later but got some updated stufff.
so i was feeling a little rebellious.. and put all three of my bunnies on the bed together :'D
it all went great- very little humping. lots of cuddling. they're so cute.













with this next one, sabriel and silas were laying a little ways apart and solara shoved her way in between them and laid down. it was the cutest friggin thing ever.









i also took silas to wags and whiskers pet store in livonia just for fun. he did great, even meeting some poodles. he wanted kisses from them and one gave him some and then sorta tried to play bite and ripped some loose fur out. funny stuff XD everyone was so shocked and excited to see him. but yet again, someone asked to hold him and then tried to give him a dog treat. i politely said no to both and explained the obvious reasons why XD here's him just outside the store cleaning himself:





he does so good in cars, just sits up and looks around in the bottom half of the carrier i keep in my lap XD when we were at the gas station, one guy in the passenger seat of the car, when he drove by was like ":shock:" and then another guy like waved at silas.. XD LOL.

so i'm all signed up for college- i'm going to washtenaw community college for photography... until i figure out something different, if i do. 

my classes are:

_on mondays i have_
photography 1 from 10:00 am to 11:55 am.
and
intro to comp & software application from 12:30 pm to 3:25 pm

_on tuesdays i have_
creative writing from 11:00 am to 12:25 pm

_on wednesdays i have_
photography 1 from 8:30 am to 12:25 pm

_and on thursdays i have_
creative writing from 10:00 am to 11:55 am

i also am doing the gym membership and can go work out/swim/whatever whenever i want pretty much XD i have to go at least once a week- it's half a credit XD
look at the tennis court they have!





anyways. too lazy to talk anymore XD


----------



## Yield (Aug 31, 2011)

[align=center][color=1F686B]soooo. haven't updated in a little while. i've started college now. it's _okay_. i'm about to head off to my photography class. 

i went up north this weekend. every person with a dog, i stopped them and asked to pet the dog, then take pictures. XD we went to a bunch of different waterfalls in michigan- yes they have them and they're beautiful! worth visiting c:

i am pretty sure i'm getting a phone- i currently have the samsung moment and it's slow, laggy... idkk it's just slowly going downhill, as any old-ish phone. i'm gunna be getting an htc evo probably- excited because i've only ever had nextel/lg/motorola/samsung phones XD my friend bree has the att version of the htc evo so i know what to expect pretty much..

anyways i better go eat some breakfast before class. /hasn't been able to the past few days[/color][/align]


----------



## Yield (Sep 11, 2011)

so i'm dumb and i forgot it was solara's birthday yesterday. i'm so sorry baby, happy second birthday birthday and i love you even if you hate me <3


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Yield (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone recognize this bunbun? o:
Yup, it's Soleil, now Zelda.
I see her every Wednesday because she's where I volunteer.

Pics of Vegas and pics of some more buns at Great Lakes Rabbit Sanctuary soon. (They're uploading to Photobucket now)


----------

